# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] الأثار اليهودية فى مصر

## سيد جعيتم

الأثار اليهودية فى مصر 
(1)[frame="7 80"]هذا الموضوع بعيد عن السياسة وهمومها وقد فضلت أن أنزل به فى قاعة مصر التى فى خاطرى لعلى استطيع أن القى الضوؤ على بعض الأثار اليهودية فى مصر .
وقد دفعنى لكتابة الموضوع ما يثار حالياً من ضغوط على حكومتنا الرشيدة لإنشاء متحف للأثار اليهودية فى مصر . واعتقد أن الهدف من وراء ذلك ابعد بكثير من إقامة المتحف .
حضر للقاهرة وفد من اليهود الأمريكين لمقابلة وزير الثقافة المصرى فاروق حسنى  من أجل إنشاء متحف للآثار اليهودية بالقاهرة ورفض الوزير المصرى طلب الوفد وأشار إلي أنه لا توجد في مصر قطع كثيرة من الآثار اليهودية تكفي لإقامة متحف خاص ومع ذلك فهناك إدارة للآثار اليهودية ضمن إدارات قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية بالمجلس الأعلي للآثار.
أشار الوزير إلي أن مصر حريصة علي التعامل مع الآثار اليهودية كغيرها من الآثار سواء الفرعونية أو القبطية أو الإسلامية ولا توجد لدينا تفرقة عنصرية عند ترميم الآثار باعتبارها تراثا مصريا يهم العالم أجمع.. من جانبه أوضح د. زاهي حواس أن التحليل الفني الكامل للمدرسة الدينية اليهودية المسماه "مايمونيديس يشيقا" تم إجراؤه بالفعل. وأن العمل التمهيدي من أجل ترميمها سيبدأ خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة. وسبق ذلك من فترة اثناء زيارة لوزير الخارجية المصري احمد ابو الغيط ورئيس جهاز المخابرات لواشنطن أن تقدم اليهم  الحاخام اليهودي الأمريكي أندرو بيكر، مسؤول العلاقات الدولية في اللجنة اليهودية الأمريكية طالباً بتأليف لجنة دولية تساهم وتشرف على ترميم الآثار اليهودية في مصر بما تتضمنه من معابد وممتلكات ومقابر في القاهرة والإسكندرية. وتزامن طلب بيكر مع طلبات في السياق نفسه، كان آخرها إقامة مولد للنبي موسى في قرية قنتير في محافظة الشرقية يقال إنه عثر فيها على آثار من عصر النبي موسى!! 
وكان عدد من أهالي قرية قنتير في محافظة الشرقية، قد أحبطوا محاولة إسرائيلية لإقامة مولد سنوي للنبي موسي في القرية، على غرار مولد أبو حصيرة، الذي كان يقام سنوياً في قرية دمتوة في محافظة البحيرة قبل وقفه رسمياً.
وزاد اليهود من معدل زياراتهم إلى القرية، لمشاهدة آثار رمسيس الثاني وبحر فرعون، الذي ألقي فيه النبي موسى، ويستخدمه أهالي القرية حالياً في الصرف الزراعي. وقال رئيس قطاع آثار الوجه البحري محمد عبد المقصود إنه «لن يسمح لليهود مطلقاً بإقامة مولد في قرية قنتير».


وسبق كل هذا عدة اتصالات ومفاوضات بين علماء آثار يهود ومسؤولين بالمجلس الأعلى للآثار في مصر لدراسة طلب افتتاح متحف للتاريخ اليهودي في المنطقة التاريخية بالقاهرة القديمة، وترأس الدكتور زاهي حواس رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار الوفد المصري في هذه المفاوضات، للبحث في تفاصيل إلى المشروع الذي يستند إلى مزاعم يهودية حول وجود الكثير من الآثار والمصنوعات اليدوية اليهودية من عصور قديمة لدى عدد من العائلات اليهودية سواء في مصر أو خارجها. وتلقت القاهرة مقترح الذي تضمن تقديرا لتكاليف الترميم بنحو 50 مليون دولار أمريكي، وأرفق مع الطلب استعداد أحد رجال الأعمال اليهود المقيمين في نيويورك تحمل تكاليف ترميم تلك الآثار، وكان فريق علمي من إحدى الجامعات العبرية انتهى قريبا من عملية بحث طويلة رصد خلالها أغلبية الآثار اليهودية في مصر، التي ادعى أنها المباني التي يتجاوز عمرها 100 عام. وتجنبت وزارتا السياحة والآثار الرد رسميا على المقترح الصهيوني باعتبار أن تلك الخطوة تحتاج إلى قرار سيادي يتجاوز صلاحيات الوزيرين المختصين. 
وللعلم فأن سعي اليهود إلى إقامة متحف يهودي في مصر مستمرا منذ عام 1999م 
وكان الكيان اليهودى الصهيونى بإسرائيل قد سبق وتقدم بطلب رسمي موجه للحكومة المصرية لإستعادة نحو مئة مخطوطة خاصة بالتوراة وسجلات المحاكم اليهودية، التي ادّعت أنه جرى الاستيلاء عليها بشكل غير قانوني خلال نزوح مئات الآلاف من اليهود المصريين إليها بعد نكبة فلسطين عام 1948!! وتزامن هذا التحرك مع تحرك عشرين منظمة لليهود المصريين بواشنطن وعواصم غربية للضغوط على الحكومة المصرية للاستجابة للمطالب اليهودية. 
ولم يفوت الفرصة الحاخام اليهودي المتطرف عوفاديا يوسف المهاجر من مصر فأرسل رسالة إلى وزارة الخارجية المصرية دعاها فيها إلى الإسراع في رد جزء مهم من التراث اليهودي. وتزامن ذلك مع سعي اللوبي اليهودي في واشنطن إلى إقامة دعاوى قضائية ضد الحكومة المصرية لمطالبتها بدفع نحو خمسة مليارات دولار أمريكي كتعويضات عن الممتلكات التي خلفها اليهود وراءهم لدى مغادرة مصر!! 

وفي الآونة الأخيرة جرت عدة اتصالات ومفاوضات بين علماء آثار يهود ومسؤولين بالمجلس الأعلى للآثار في مصر، لدراسة طلب افتتاح متحف للتاريخ اليهودي في المنطقة التاريخية بالقاهرة القديمة، وترأس الدكتور زاهي حواس رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار الوفد المصري في هذه المفاوضات، للبحث في تفاصيل إلى المشروع الذي يستند إلى مزاعم يهودية حول وجود الكثير من الآثار والمصنوعات اليدوية اليهودية من عصور قديمة لدى عدد من العائلات اليهودية سواء في مصر أو خارجها. [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"](2)
موقف اليهود المتواجدين بمصر:
يهود مصر أبقوا أنفسهم خارج هذا الجدل رسمياً على الأقل حيث نفت رئيسة الطائفة اليهودية كارمن وينشتاين، البالغة من العمر سبعين عاماً أن تكون هناك قضايا رفعها أحد اليهود في مصر يطالب فيها بتعويض عن أملاكه. ورأت أنه من غير المعقول أن ترفع قضايا في أمريكا مثلاً عن أراض أو ممتلكات تقع في أراض مصرية. واتهمت منظمات يهودية أمريكية بمحاولة تهريب الأسفار اليهودية إلى أمريكا، مشيرة إلى أن جماعة في نيويورك حاولت نقل الأسفار اليهودية الموجودة في معابد مصر وكذلك بعض المقتنيات بحجة أنها كانت ملكاً لأجدادهم!! 
علماً أن عدد اليهود المصريين المقيمين في مصر حاليا لا يزيد فى اكبر تعداد عن 200 يهودي والبعض يقدر عددهم بـ100 فقط بل أن البعض قدر عددهم بـ40 فقط .
وإذا سئلت يهودى مصرى عن ديانته يقول لك انا مصرى وهم يعيشون بيننا ومندمجين معنا فى العادات والتقاليد  ويطلق على يهود طائفة القرائين وهم مواطنون درجة ثانية داخل الكيان الصهيوني . 
 ولهم أى اليهود المصريين موقعا على شبكة الانترنت يحمل اسم (الجمعية التاريخية للطائفة الإسرائيلية في مصر) وهو الاسم الذي يطلق على اليهود المصريين منذ أكثر من 200 سنة.
 ويطالبوا فى موقعهم على النت بأسكات من يشككون فى حدوث المحرقة  وعلى حد قولهم: إن أصوات الناكرين للمحرقة في ازدياد والسبب في ذلك هو موت الناجين أو اختفاء شهاداتهم وهذا هو ما سيحدث لليهود العرب، فالأصغر سنا ومن يتذكر ما حدث له، جاوز عمره الخمسين، لذلك يجب تسجيل التاريخ للأجيال، قبل الموت وقبل فوات الأوان!! 

 ويعلن الموقع أهدافه بوضوح وهى: جمع وحفظ الصور وشجرة الأنساب والوثائق الفنية والتاريخية والأسرية المنشورة وغير المنشورة التي تمكن المؤسسة من فتح وإقامة مركز المحفوظات لليهود من مصر
 ورأى أن ما يطالب به اليهود الأن ما هو إلا ابتزلز بأسلوب رخيص  وهذا ليس بجديد عليهم وهى لعبة اتقنوها جيداً وجنوا من خلالها مكاسب عدة، ماليا وسياسياولا ننسى أن اسلوبهم هذا افضى لوعد بلفور واغتصاب فلسطين . هم لا يطالبون بمتحف فى مصر فقط بل فى كل البلدان العربية التى كان بها ويردوا أن  يثبتوا من خلال ابتزازهم  أن الفلسطينيين ليسوا وحدهم أصحاب حق العودة بل اليهود أيضا!!! ؟ 

 ويؤكد ذلك ما قام به اليهودي موردخاي بن بورت حين قدم عام 1993 للرئيس الأمريكي بوش الأب ملفا وثائقيا زعم فيه أن الأراضي والممتلكات -كما جاء في تقرير موردخاي - التي أجبر اليهود على التخلي عنها في الدول العربية وبينها مصر تقدر بعشرة مليارات مارك ألماني وتزامن تقرير موردخاي مع قرب عودة السلطة الفلسطينية إلى غزة حسب اتفاقات أوسلو 1993، والملف يزعم أن قيمة الأراضي المصادرة من الفلسطينيين من قبل اليهود تماثل أو تقترب من أملاك اليهود في المنطقة العربية، وذلك لقطع خط المطالبة العربية بحقوق أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني، والسعي إلى إلغاء هذا الحق المشروع. 
وقد نفى الدكتور زاهي حواس أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للآثار الشائعات التي تحدثت عن موافقة وزارة الثقافة المصرية على إنشاء متحف لليهود على أرض مصر.. مشيرًا إلى أن مصر لن تسمح لليهود ببناء تراث حضاري أو ثقافي في مصر.. إلا في حالة تحرير الأراضي الفلسطينية وعودة القدس لأصحابه الأصليين. وأضاف حواس في حديثه لبرنامج "البيت بيتك" الذي يذاع على التليفزيون المصري: أن مجموعة من اليهود الأمريكان في مصر قدموا طلبا للمجلس الأعلى للآثار من أجل إنشاء متحف يهودي في مصر ولكننا رفضنا الطلب بحجة أن الآثار اليهودية في مصر ليست كافية لإقامة متحف يهودي داخل الدولة".
وأضاف حواس "وليس هذا بالطبع هو السبب الرئيسي فحتى لو توافرت الآثار اليهودية الكافية لإقامة المتحف لن نقيمه أبدا إلا بعد حل المشكلة الفلسطينية على الوجه الأكمل".
وأكد زاهي حواس أن في مصر حوالي 10 معابد يهودية تحاول الدولة ترميمها من حين لآخر احتراما منا للديانة اليهودية ، قائلا " نحن في مصر نحترم جميع الأديان ونسمح لليهود بإقامة شعائرهم الدينية بحرية تامة دون أية تدخلات أمنية أو سياسية".
يذكر أن الطائفة اليهودية في مصر يبلغ قوامها 40 شخصا معظمهم إن لم يكن جميعهم من النساء المتقدمات في السن تتقدمهم رئيس الطائفة المصرية كارمن اينشتاين 74 عاما التي تولت رئاسة الطائفة خلفا لأمها إستر اينشتاين التي توفيت عام 2004 عن عمر ناهز السادسة والتسعين عاما[/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"](3)[COLOR="Blue"]ما سبق كان مقدمة لتوضيح الأهداف النهائية لليهود وتوضيح ما يرمون اليه . والأن بعض الأثار اليهودية فى مصر .
لمعبد بوابة السماء بالقاهرة( شعار هشمايم )

صورة من أحد المداخل الفرعية لمعبد بوابة السماء بالقاهرة [/
COLOR]
يقع فى القاهرة بشارع عدلى رقم 17 وهو من اهم المعابد اليهودية فى مصر وتجرى به عمليات ترميم وصيانة وتزوره افواج كثيرة من اليهود من خارج مصر لأن مصر ما زالت تمثل لهم حلماً بما سمعوه من روايات الأجداد من اليهود الذين عاشوا فى مصر . وقد ساهم في إنشاء المعبد مجموعة من أثرياء اليهود منهم عائلة موصيرى وصممه المهندس اليهودى موريس قطارى . ويتميز بالفخامة على عكس المعابد التى تبنى فى الأحياء الفقيرة وتم أفتتاحه عام 1905 ميلادية .

وتم ترميم المعبد اول مرة  عام 1980بواسطة المجلس الأعلى للأثار بمشاركة المركز الثقافى الإسرائيلى والطائفة اليهودية فى مصر.


صورة قديمة للمعبد
معبد بن عزرا اليهودى:


يقع معبد ين عزرا الشهير فى نهاية منطقة الكنائس القبطية فى مصر القديمة ( منطقة الفسطاط ) و يعد واحد من المعابد و أهمها وتوليه الحكومة المصرية بالرعاية و الترميم و تحويلة لأثر و مزار سياحي  و سمي المعبد بهذا الإسم نسبة إلى ""عزرا الكاتب " أحد أجلاء أحبار اليهود ، و يسمى أحيانا بمعبد الفلسطينيين ، أو معبد الشوام. و يعرفه الباحثون و اليهود المحدثين بمعبد الجنيزا نسبة إلى مجموعة وثائق الجنيزا الشهيرة التي وجدت به عام ١٨٩٠. [الجنيزا]] هي مجموعة الورق و الوثائق التي لا يجوز إبادتها أو إهمالها وفقا للديانة اليهودية ، و خصوصا إذا ضمت اسم الله بين ثناياها، و إنما يتم تخزينها في غرفة معزولة في الكنيس أو المعبد لأجيال ، و اشتقت من هذه الكلمة كلمة جنازة بالعربية ، أي الدفن أو الدفينة. لأنه يجب بهد كل مدة جمع هذه الوثائق و دفنها في المقابر. و قد عثر في هذا المعبد على مجموعة من الوثائق غاية في الندرة و التي يمكن منها تأريخ أوضاع اليهود المعيشية لقرون طويلة ، و أحوال مجتمعهم ككل. و تقسم لمصدرين : مصادر وثائقية ، و مصادر أدبية.
وهذا المعبد مكون من طابقين شأن عدد كبير من المعابد و المحافل اليهودية ، الأول يستخدم للمصلين من الرجال و الثالني لصلاة السيدات ، و المعبد يستقبل القدس ( مثل القبلة في المساجد) ، و يحوي صفين من الأعمدة الرخامية ذات التيجان البديعة ، و ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام ، أكبرهم هو الأوسط الذي تعلوه (شخشيخة) أو فتحة الإنارة و التهوية و في وسطه منصة الوعظ و حولها مقاعد المصلين، و الهيكل في الجانب الشرقي ، و يحوي تابوت العهد ( لا أعرف هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة أم لا ) و لفائف التوراة. و لا زال هناك إقبال كبير على زيارة المعبد من مختلف سياح العالم ، على اختلاف دياناتهم و اتجاهاتهم ، لما له من قيمة جمالية ، و تاريخية.
 وبالمعبد مكتبته تحتوى على نفائس الكتب و الدوريات اليهودية التي تؤرخ لوجود هذه الطائفة في مصر  يروي اليهود أن هذه البقعة هي مكان كان موسى عليه السلام قد استخدمه للصلاة بعد أن أصاب البلاد الطاعون وفقا للقصة المعروفة. ، و تروي قصص أخرى أن النبي إيليا (إلياهو) كان قد تجلى للمصلين هناك أكثر من مرة ، و أن المعبد يحوي رفات النبي أرميا ، فضلا عن قصة مخطوطة التناخ القديمة العروفة الآن بمجلد حلب (Aleppo Codex) التي كتبها الماسورتي موشي بن آشير ،وابنه أهارون بن آشير من طائفة اليهود القرائين وقام بتنقيطه الكي تنطق صحيحاً بدون تحربف ونقلت بطريقة ما إلى طائفة اليهود بحلب الشام ، ويقال أن هذه النسخة هي التي تم بها ضبط و تنقيح نسخ التناخ الحالية. و قد استخدمت المعبد على مر التاريخ غالبية طوائف اليهود في مصر ، فاستخدمه اليهود العراقيين ، وهم اليهود القرائين و اليهود الشاميين ، و الأشكناز ، و السفرديم ، و انتهى به الحال كمعبد لليهود الربانيين بعد انتقال طائفة اليهود القرائين الي قاهرة المعز في العصر الفاطمي الذين يتحدثون العربية كلغتهم الأصلية.
وفى سنة 1896 م أكتشفت فى معبد عزرا مخطوطات غاية فى الأهمية منها مخطوطة أسمها جينيساه "Jineesah" وقد كتب  المخطوط  باللغة العربية وقد كتب في هذا النوع من المخطوطات عن السياسة والإقتصاد والحياة ألإجتماعية لليهود تحت الحكم العربى الإسلامى  فى مصر  والعلاقة بينهم وبين فئات أخرى من اليهود فى مصر ومدن أخرى وبلاد اخرى وقد كتبت هذه المخطوطات أثناء الحكم الفاطمى 
وأكتشفت أيضاً مخطوطات تحتوى على عدد نادر من الترجمات القديمة من التوراة وأجزاء مختلفة من العهد القديم أعتبرت ثروة هامه لأنها أضيفت إلى باقى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس.
وفى خلف هذا المعبد هناك بئر عميقة جداً يعتقد اليهود أن الطفل موسى كانت تخبئة أمه فيه ,.
ويزور "سافرديم ( اليهود الشرقيين) أو "أشكناز ( اليهود الغربيين ) " فى مصر معبد بن عزرا باعتباره أهم معبد يهودي في مصر [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إلى اللقاء مع باقى الأجزاء

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"](4)

معبد موسي بن ميمون :

من أشهر المعابد اليهودية في مصر والذي يقع بدرب محمود بحارة اليهود بالموسكي وهو لرجل يدعي موسي كان طبيبا ورجل دين يهودي ولد عام 1135 بقرطبة ومات عام 104م وهاجر إلي مصر وعاش ومات فيها وقد أخذ هذا الطبيب شهرة عالمية آنذاك حيث كان طبيبا لأسرة صلاح الدين الأيوبي وله مؤلفات كثيرة منها ما هو ديني وما هو علمي، ويقال إنه كان يذهب لهذا المعبد لإلقاء بعض الدروس الدينية لذا سمي المعبد باسمه، ومن الروايات التي تداولت عنه أنه دفن بجوار المعبد ونقل جسده بعد ذلك ودفن بالقدس.( لم استطيع العثور على صور للمعبد )
معابد الأسكندرية :ك
لها معابد صغيرة مثل الزوايا التى تقام فيها الصلوات الخاصة بنا نحن المسلمين وللعلم فأن عدد اليهود بمدينة الأسكندرية 24 فرد فقط وتقول هيئة الأثار أنه لا يوجد بالأسكندرية غير معبد واحد.
معبد «الياهوحنابي» بشارع النبي دانيال:
وهو من أقدم وأشهر معابد اليهود في الإسكندرية. شيد عام 1354 تعرض للقصف من قبل الحملة الفرنسية علي مصر عندما أمر نابليون بقصفه لإقامة حاجز رماية للمدفعية بين حصن كوم الدكة والبحر، وأعيد بناؤه مرة أخرى عام 1850 بتوجيه ومساهمة من أسرة محمد علي.
 رئيس الطائفة اليهودية الحالي بالأسكندرية  د. ماكس سلامه، طبيب الاسنان المعروف بالإسكندرية، 92 عاما. و يرأس الطائفة منذ 6 سنوات

دكتور / ماكس سلامة

بمدخل المعبد، تطالعك آيات قرآنية معلقة في حجرة، إنها حجرة الأستاذ عبد النبي أبوزيد المسؤول الإداري بالمعبد، يعمل به منذ 20 عاماً. استقبلني في مكتبه ببشاشة. وعندما سألته عن المعبد، قال «جميع العاملين هنا مسلمون ومعنا محاسب مسيحي، والجميع هنا متحابون. أما عن المعبد فهو مغلق معظم العام، ولكن يشعر الجميع بالسعادة حقا عندما تأتي الوفود للاحتفال برأس السنة اليهودي في شهر سبتمبر (أيلول)، وعيد الغفران والحانوكاة والبوريم وعيد المظلة، وسمحات أورات وعيد الفصح «بيسح
معبد «منشه» 
 أسسه البارون يعقوب دي منشه عام 1860 بميدان المنشية، وهو مبني بسيط مكون من طابقين معبد «الياهو حزان»:
 بشارع فاطمة اليوسف بحي سبورتنج الذي أنشئ عام 1928
معبد جرين:الذي شيدته عائلة جرين بحي محرم بك عام 1901
 ومعبد يعقوب ساسون عام 1910 بجليم
ومعبد كاسترو الذي أنشأه موسي كاسترو عام 1920 بحي محرم بك
ومعبد نزاح اسرائيل الاشكنازي عام 1920،
معبد «شعار تفيله» أسسته عائلتا «انزاراوت» و«شاربيه» عام 1922 بحي كامب شيزار، هذا الى جانب بعض المعابد التي هدمت واندثرت. 

محكمة حاخامات الأسكندرية
 وقد احتفلت الطائفة اليهودية المصرية هذا الأسبوع بالذكرى المئوية لإنشاء المعبد اليهودي في القاهرة حيث نظم احتفال بالمعبد اليهودي في أحد الشوارع الرئيسية في حضور سفراء الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا وبريطانيا والفاتيكان وإسرائيل وبعض الشخصيات المصرية ومنهم الدكتور جابر البلتاجى استاذ الغناء الأوبرالى حيث غنى فى هذه الأحتفالية .

صورة للأحتفال اليهودى الذى حضره الدكتور /جابر البلتاجى[/COLOR]


عائلة يهودية مصرية

رحلة لمجموعة يهودية
 وعبرت كارمن وينشالين التي تترأس الطائفة عن سرورها باحتفالات الطائفة اليهودية ذات التاريخ المديد والتي ستعرف في المستقبل أياما أفضل، على حد قولها. وبقي في مصر اقل من مئة يهودي معظمهم من النساء يقيمون في القاهرة والإسكندرية في حين كان عدد اليهود في مصر 80 ألفا في بداية الخمسينيات قبل حركة الهجرة القسرية في عهد جمال عبد الناصر على حد قولها .. وجاء يهود مصريون ممن هاجروا إلى مناطق متفرقة من العالم وخاصة إلى الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا، إلى مصر خصيصا للمشاركة في الاحتفال. وفي إطار الاحتفالات أيضا افتتح متحف صغير بجوار معبد بن عيزرا في منطقة مصر القديمة في القاهرة. ووضعت في هذا المتحف نسخ من 21 ألف وثيقة عبرانية مصرية تعود إلى الفترة من القرن العاشر إلى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي وهي الفترة التي حكم فيها الفاطميون مصر. وكان تم اكتشاف هذه الوثائق، ومعظمها مكتوب باللغة العربية، في المخزن الملحق بمعبد مصر القديمة ولكنها بيعت في القرن التاسع عشر إلى المكتبات الكبرى في باريس ولندن وسان بطرسبرغ ونيويورك. ولكن الجزء الاكبر من هذه الوثائق انتقل إلى كمبردج في العام 1897.

مئذنة ابو حصيرة وسيأتى ذكره فيما بعد


يهودى فى المولد

الموضوع له بقية سأستكمله بمشيئة الله  لنتكلم عن المدارس اليهودية والمقابر اليهودية . ادعوا كل من لديه معلومات أن يضيف حتى نستكمل الموضوع . وأنى أدعوا للحفاظ على أى اثار مصرية وهذه الأثار وأن كان من بناها يهود أنما كانوا مصريين وقتها وأذكركم بما حدث فى روسيا بعد الثورة الشيوعية فقد حافظوا على أثار القياصرة وجعلوها متاحف سياحية تدر عليهم دخل محترم كما أنهم حافظوا على جثمان لينين المحنط حتى الأن . 
دمتم بخير [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"](4)

معبد موسي بن ميمون :

من أشهر المعابد اليهودية في مصر والذي يقع بدرب محمود بحارة اليهود بالموسكي وهو لرجل يدعي موسي كان طبيبا ورجل دين يهودي ولد عام 1135 بقرطبة ومات عام 104م وهاجر إلي مصر وعاش ومات فيها وقد أخذ هذا الطبيب شهرة عالمية آنذاك حيث كان طبيبا لأسرة صلاح الدين الأيوبي وله مؤلفات كثيرة منها ما هو ديني وما هو علمي، ويقال إنه كان يذهب لهذا المعبد لإلقاء بعض الدروس الدينية لذا سمي المعبد باسمه، ومن الروايات التي تداولت عنه أنه دفن بجوار المعبد ونقل جسده بعد ذلك ودفن بالقدس.( لم استطيع العثور على صور للمعبد )
معابد الأسكندرية :ك
لها معابد صغيرة مثل الزوايا التى تقام فيها الصلوات الخاصة بنا نحن المسلمين وللعلم فأن عدد اليهود بمدينة الأسكندرية 24 فرد فقط وتقول هيئة الأثار أنه لا يوجد بالأسكندرية غير معبد واحد.
معبد «الياهوحنابي» بشارع النبي دانيال:
وهو من أقدم وأشهر معابد اليهود في الإسكندرية. شيد عام 1354 تعرض للقصف من قبل الحملة الفرنسية علي مصر عندما أمر نابليون بقصفه لإقامة حاجز رماية للمدفعية بين حصن كوم الدكة والبحر، وأعيد بناؤه مرة أخرى عام 1850 بتوجيه ومساهمة من أسرة محمد علي.
 رئيس الطائفة اليهودية الحالي بالأسكندرية  د. ماكس سلامه، طبيب الاسنان المعروف بالإسكندرية، 92 عاما. و يرأس الطائفة منذ 6 سنوات

دكتور / ماكس سلامة

بمدخل المعبد، تطالعك آيات قرآنية معلقة في حجرة، إنها حجرة الأستاذ عبد النبي أبوزيد المسؤول الإداري بالمعبد، يعمل به منذ 20 عاماً. استقبلني في مكتبه ببشاشة. وعندما سألته عن المعبد، قال «جميع العاملين هنا مسلمون ومعنا محاسب مسيحي، والجميع هنا متحابون. أما عن المعبد فهو مغلق معظم العام، ولكن يشعر الجميع بالسعادة حقا عندما تأتي الوفود للاحتفال برأس السنة اليهودي في شهر سبتمبر (أيلول)، وعيد الغفران والحانوكاة والبوريم وعيد المظلة، وسمحات أورات وعيد الفصح «بيسح
معبد «منشه» 
 أسسه البارون يعقوب دي منشه عام 1860 بميدان المنشية، وهو مبني بسيط مكون من طابقين معبد «الياهو حزان»:
 بشارع فاطمة اليوسف بحي سبورتنج الذي أنشئ عام 1928
معبد جرين:الذي شيدته عائلة جرين بحي محرم بك عام 1901
 ومعبد يعقوب ساسون عام 1910 بجليم
ومعبد كاسترو الذي أنشأه موسي كاسترو عام 1920 بحي محرم بك
ومعبد نزاح اسرائيل الاشكنازي عام 1920،
معبد «شعار تفيله» أسسته عائلتا «انزاراوت» و«شاربيه» عام 1922 بحي كامب شيزار، هذا الى جانب بعض المعابد التي هدمت واندثرت. 

محكمة حاخامات الأسكندرية
 وقد احتفلت الطائفة اليهودية المصرية هذا الأسبوع بالذكرى المئوية لإنشاء المعبد اليهودي في القاهرة حيث نظم احتفال بالمعبد اليهودي في أحد الشوارع الرئيسية في حضور سفراء الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا وبريطانيا والفاتيكان وإسرائيل وبعض الشخصيات المصرية ومنهم الدكتور جابر البلتاجى استاذ الغناء الأوبرالى حيث غنى فى هذه الأحتفالية .
[IMG]http://www.mawaly.com/images/news/news_w430/0_2266.jpg[/IMG]
صورة للأحتفال اليهودى الذى حضره الدكتور /جابر البلتاجى


عائلة يهودية مصرية

رحلة لمجموعة يهودية
 وعبرت كارمن وينشالين التي تترأس الطائفة عن سرورها باحتفالات الطائفة اليهودية ذات التاريخ المديد والتي ستعرف في المستقبل أياما أفضل، على حد قولها. وبقي في مصر اقل من مئة يهودي معظمهم من النساء يقيمون في القاهرة والإسكندرية في حين كان عدد اليهود في مصر 80 ألفا في بداية الخمسينيات قبل حركة الهجرة القسرية في عهد جمال عبد الناصر على حد قولها .. وجاء يهود مصريون ممن هاجروا إلى مناطق متفرقة من العالم وخاصة إلى الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا، إلى مصر خصيصا للمشاركة في الاحتفال. وفي إطار الاحتفالات أيضا افتتح متحف صغير بجوار معبد بن عيزرا في منطقة مصر القديمة في القاهرة. ووضعت في هذا المتحف نسخ من 21 ألف وثيقة عبرانية مصرية تعود إلى الفترة من القرن العاشر إلى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي وهي الفترة التي حكم فيها الفاطميون مصر. وكان تم اكتشاف هذه الوثائق، ومعظمها مكتوب باللغة العربية، في المخزن الملحق بمعبد مصر القديمة ولكنها بيعت في القرن التاسع عشر إلى المكتبات الكبرى في باريس ولندن وسان بطرسبرغ ونيويورك. ولكن الجزء الاكبر من هذه الوثائق انتقل إلى كمبردج في العام 1897.

مئذنة ابو حصيرة وسيأتى ذكره فيما بعد


يهودى فى المولد

الموضوع له بقية سأستكمله بمشيئة الله  لنتكلم عن المدارس اليهودية والمقابر اليهودية . ادعوا كل من لديه معلومات أن يضيف حتى نستكمل الموضوع . وأنى أدعوا للحفاظ على أى اثار مصرية وهذه الأثار وأن كان من بناها يهود أنما كانوا مصريين وقتها وأذكركم بما حدث فى روسيا بعد الثورة الشيوعية فقد حافظوا على أثار القياصرة وجعلوها متاحف سياحية تدر عليهم دخل محترم كما أنهم حافظوا على جثمان لينين المحنط حتى الأن . 

الأحتفال الأخير الذى حضره الدكتور جابر البلتاجى فى المعبد الموجود بشارع عدلى والذى قال انه غنى فيه من أجل السلام ؟
دمتم بخير [/frame]

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذى العزيز أستاذ سيد

موضوع غاية فى الروعة, أعتبره موسوعة للاثار اليهودية فى مصر.
لليهود تاريخ وآثار فى مصر, ومن واجبنا أن نرمم تلك الآثار بغض النظر عن الموقف الشعبى تجاه القضية الفلسطينية.
ولكن سيدي الفاضل ألا تشم معى رائحة عفنة من مطالب اليهود تلك؟
أشعر وكأنهم يدقون مسمار فى نعش العلاقات الثقافية المصرية الإسرائيلة, وبدلا من أن تكون العلاقات متبادلة, يريدون السيطرة على العلاقات وجعلها من طرف واحد.
هم يأمروننا بترميم آثارهم, ونحن لا نستطيع أن نتكلم فى حقوقنا المسلوبة فى فلسطين المحتلة, بالاضافة طبعا للمسجد الأقصى والخطط التى تبنى حوله!!!
هل هذا من العدل فى شئ؟ أم هو الظلم والتخطيط الأسود بعينه؟

أيضا أشعر أنهم يريدون بشكل أو بآخر أن يثبتوا أن تلك الأرض المصرية أرضهم, وأنهم أصحاب حق فيها. وأنهم تهم تهجيرهم من مصر بالقوة, ولا بد لهم من العودة لموطنهم الأصلى (مصر)!!!!

وبخصوص أبو حصيرة
لم أعلم أنه تم وقف المولد رسميا
لأنه حتى العام الماضى كانت تسافر الأفواج اليهودية إليه
وما سمعته مؤخرا أنهم يريدون إنشاء كوبرى وطريق خاص بهم من سيناء لمحافظة البحيرة مباشرة حتى يسهل عليهم الوصول لقبر أبو حصيرة !!!

تحية لزاهى حواس على موقفه السياسى من ترميم المعابد, وتحية للاخوة القائمين على خدمة المعابد.
وتحية خاصة لك أستاذى على عرض الموضوع بهذا الشكل.
حقيقة لا أستطيع أن أعبر عن سعادتى بهذا الموضوع.
سلمت لنا أستاذى الكريم

وتصحيح أعلم أن حضرتك تعلمه ولكن خانتك لوحة المفاتيح لا أكثر
موسى بن ميمون توفى عام 1204 ميلادية وليس عام 104



*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى العزيز / حمادو



> موضوع غاية فى الروعة, أعتبره موسوعة للاثار اليهودية فى مصر.
> لليهود تاريخ وآثار فى مصر, ومن واجبنا أن نرمم تلك الآثار بغض النظر عن الموقف الشعبى تجاه القضية الفلسطينية.


هذا حق يا حمادو لأن أى أثر على أرض مصر هو مصرى بصرف النظر عن ديانمة من بناه الم يكونوا مصريين الجنسية حين بنوه .



> ولكن سيدي الفاضل ألا تشم معى رائحة عفنة من مطالب اليهود تلك؟


هذه الرائحة تجاه ما ينوى اليهود موجودة فى أى من المواضيع ويجب أن ننتبه لهم




> أشعر وكأنهم يدقون مسمار فى نعش العلاقات الثقافية المصرية الإسرائيلة, وبدلا من أن تكون العلاقات متبادلة, يريدون السيطرة على العلاقات وجعلها من طرف واحد.


محاولاتهم لا ولن تنتهى أما عن نعش العلاقة المصرية الإسرائيلية فقد احسنت الوصف يا حمادوا هى علاقة داخل نعش فعلاً . تصور مثلاً أنهم يعتبرون موسيقى الموسيقار المصرى اليهودى داوود حسنى تراث يهودى وكذلك موسيقى منير مراد الذى اسلم اسماً فقط ولكنه كان مصرى منقوع فى الحارة المصرية ولم ينسوا ليلى مراد التى اسلمت واحسنت إسلامها فينسبون كل اعمالها لهم . مش عارف هما ناسيين ميشال شلهوب ( عمر الشريف ) ليه . بكرة يطالبونا بأثار عمر افندى وداود عدش وشيكوريل 



> هم يأمروننا بترميم آثارهم, ونحن لا نستطيع أن نتكلم فى حقوقنا المسلوبة فى فلسطين المحتلة, بالاضافة طبعا للمسجد الأقصى والخطط التى تبنى حوله!!!
> هل هذا من العدل فى شئ؟ أم هو الظلم والتخطيط الأسود بعينه؟


هى ليست اثارهم يا حمادوا ولكنها اثارنا نحن بناها مصريين على ارض مصر أما ما يحدث فى المسجد الأقصى وحوله من حفريات فسيظلوا مستمرين فيها طالما المسلمين لا يملكون إلا الكلام .




> أيضا أشعر أنهم يريدون بشكل أو بآخر أن يثبتوا أن تلك الأرض المصرية أرضهم, وأنهم أصحاب حق فيها. وأنهم تهم تهجيرهم من مصر بالقوة, ولا بد لهم من العودة لموطنهم الأصلى (مصر)!!!!


مصر وطن للمصريين ومن يريد أن يعود منهم لمصر فليتخلى عن جنسيته الإسرائيلية إذا كان فقط ما زال يحمل الجنسية المصرية .هل تعتقد أن هذا ممكن ؟



> وبخصوص أبو حصيرة
> لم أعلم أنه تم وقف المولد رسميا
> لأنه حتى العام الماضى كانت تسافر الأفواج اليهودية إليه
> وما سمعته مؤخرا أنهم يريدون إنشاء كوبرى وطريق خاص بهم من سيناء لمحافظة البحيرة مباشرة حتى يسهل عليهم الوصول لقبر أبو حصيرة !!!


منع الأحتفال رسمياً فقط ولكنه ما زال يقام والأهالى هم من يتصدون لهم .




> تحية لزاهى حواس على موقفه السياسى من ترميم المعابد, وتحية للاخوة القائمين على خدمة المعابد.
> وتحية خاصة لك أستاذى على عرض الموضوع بهذا الشكل.
> حقيقة لا أستطيع أن أعبر عن سعادتى بهذا الموضوع.


أضم صوتى لصوتك فى تحية زاهى حواس فهو مصرى وطنى مشهود له بذلك 





> وتصحيح أعلم أن حضرتك تعلمه ولكن خانتك لوحة المفاتيح لا أكثر
> موسى بن ميمون توفى عام 1204 ميلادية وليس عام 104


 :f2: 
اشكرك على التصحيح ودمت بخير وصحة حمادو العزيز

[/SIZE][/B][/CENTER][/QUOTE]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]لماذا تتصاعد المطالب اليهودية الأن مطالبه بأملاك اليهود فى مصر ؟
قدرت أوساط يهودية قيمة الممتلكات بنحو 5 مليارات دولار وتسعى إسرائيل جاهدة لجعل هذا الموضوع ورقة ضغط ومساومة تستخدمها للتأثير على الدول العربية فى مفاوضات السلام المقبلة وسيعقد فى تل ابيب  مؤتمر سيوثق لأملاك اليهود في العديد من الدول العربية ومصر على التحديد وسيعمل على إيجاد قاعدة بيانات خاصة به ( ألا ترون أنهم يعدون جيداً لكل شىء ) .
تعدى الأمر إسرائيل فضغط اللوبى اليهودى فى أمريكا على أحدى لجان الكونجرس لتبنى هذا الموضوع  بحجة أن من هاجروا عن مصر من اليهود معظمهم توجه إلي الولايات المتحدة ويحملون جنسيتها لكن الإدارة الأمريكية حتى الأن ترفض هذا الطلب لمنع  حدوث أزمة مع الحكومة المصرية لكن المداولات لاتزال مستمرة بشأن هذا المقترح بين واشنطن وتل أبيب في ظل التأييد الكبير للفكرة من جانب بعض أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ المعروفين بعلاقاتهم مع اللوبي الصهوني بالولايات المتحدة.

 وهم يعلمون أن هذا سيثير زوبعة سياسية بجانب قراراتهم الجديدة والمتمثلة فى عدم الأقتراب من أى قرار للقدس إلا بعد موافقة 80 عضو من اصل 120 فى الكنيست الإسرائيلى وكذا طلبهم الأعتراف بيهودية إسرائيل وكل هذا هدفه افراغ مؤتمر السلام القادم من محتواه وجعلع مجرد لقاء قد تحصل فيه إسرائيل على أمتياز جديد . وفى نفس الوقت يرفضون تعويض الفلسطينين عن أملاكهم وحق العودة من هم فى الشتات .
يجب على اليهود أن يتذكروا أن اليهود الذين  أخرجوا من مصر فى عهد عبد الناصر أخرجوا  بسبب تأيدهم للعدوان الثلاثى  عام 1956وبالفعل تم القبض على 280 يهوديا يعملون لصالح إسرائيل وبعض الدول الخارجية وكان وزير الداخلية المصري آنذاك زكريا محيي الدين الذى  اتهمهم بأنهم أصبحوا طابورا خامسا لصالح إسرائيل.ولا ننسى أن اٌسرائيليين سعوا لتهجير اليهود من مصر بكل السبل كما قال نائب الكنيست الإسرائيلي (شلومو كوهين يقول) في كتاب له حول اليهود في مصر رغم أنهم كانوا في نسيج المجتمع حتى لا تظهر مصر أمام العالم أنها دولة متسامحة, وهذا ما أكده (عمانويل ماركت) المدير الأسبق للمركز الأكاديمي الإسرائيلي، لكن يتفق الكثير من المحللين على أن عملية “لافون “ كانت الأساس في وصول وضع اليهود في مصر إلى نقطة التهجير الكامل،خاصة أن عددا كبيرا منهم لم يكن يحمل الجنسية المصرية، ويقدر عددهم حتى عام 1947 في مصر ما بين 64 ألفا إلى 75 ألفا لكن لا يوجد رقم محدد عن أعدادهم الدقيقة في مصر.وقصة هذه الأملاك وما يثار من قضايا من حين لآخر ليست جديدة فهي منذ قيام إسرائيل إلى اليوم تثار عبر أحفاد رموزهم الذين عاشوا في مصر والذين أوشكوا على الأنقراض والإسرائيلين لا يتغيرون ابداً فهم جواسيس فى كل زمان ومكان ولا ننسى الخطاب الرسمي الذي أرسله عمرو موسي وزير خارجية مصر عام 1996 إلي الكيان الصهيونيوالذى قال فيها نريد سفيراً لا جاسوساً . ونوهت عنه صحيفة 'يديعوت احرونوت' في 12 ابريل من ذلك العام وكانت القصة وقتها تخص تعيين سفير جديد ل'إسرائيل' بعد رحيل 'دي÷يد سلطان' المفاجئ إلي تل أبيب .
وما حدث هذه الأيام يعتبر استمرار فى سياسة  الوقاحة الإسرائيلية والبرطعة الإسرائيلية  فبعد طلب السفارة الصهيونية شراء مقر الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة والذي قوبل بالرفض وتم إسناد المقر لهيئة الآثار الإسلامية والتاريخية  تقدم السفير الصهيوني بالقاهرة شالوم كوهين بطلب للحكومة المصرية لشراء حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة  لبناء ملحقية تابعة للسفارة بأي مبلغ تراه الحكومة المصرية مناسبا من أجل تملك هذه الأرض.

ويقال والعهدة على الراوى أن سفير إسرائيل طلب تغيير  اسم 'شارع ابن مالك' والذي يقع مقر السفارة 'شارع سفارة إسرائيل'  وعللت السفارة طلبها بأن هناك مراسلات كثيرة تأتي إليها عن طريق البريد السريع والدولي من جميع انحاء العالم لكنها تصل إليها بصعوبة لعدم شهرة الشارع الذي تقع به السفارة. 
وسبق للمركز الأكاديمي الصهيوني الذى أقيم عام 1982 ان طلب من السفارة الأمريكية بشكل رسمي تقديم الدعم للطائفة اليهودية في مصر في الدعوي التي طالبت فيها بأحقيتها في ملكية مقابر اليهود المملوكة للطائفة في البساتين.
نحن لم ننسى قيام إسرائيل بسرقة  التاريخ والتراث المصرى ونسبته اليهم  بل  أكد خبراء الآثار المصريون ان لمصر 572 قطعة أثرية في متاحف تل أبيب، وأن إسرائيل سرقت مالا يقل عن 50 قطعة أثرية من سيناء بعد اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بل استخدمت طائرات هليكوبتر في نقل أعمدة بعض المعابد والتماثيل إلي متاحف تل أبيب.. كما جمع الباحث الإسرائيلي 'ووف نيون' 266 نموذجا من موسيقي بدو سيناء، وتم تصنيفها زورا ضمن ما يسمي 'التراث الصهيوني'، وقام العاملون بمكتبة التراث اليهودي بالقاهرة بأنشطة تزويرية كثيرة مثل رسم النجمة السداسية في العلامات التي تزين أثواب العرب البدو بسيناء، وإعطاء أسماء يهودية للاعشاب الطبية [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يبدو أن ثقل دم اليهود صبغ على الموضوع فلم يعلق عليه أحد . الحقيقة محتار اكمله ولا بلاش . دمتم بخير

----------


## saladino

*علمت القدس العربي أن السفارة الإسرائيلية تسعي في الوقت الراهن للحصول علي ترخيص من الحكومة المصرية من اجل إقامة متحف لمقتنيات اليهود في مصر، وبالرغم من وجود متحف بالفعل في منطقة مصر القديمة يدعي معبد بن عزرا إلا أن البعثة الدبلوماسية لإسرائيل تري أن من حق اليهود الذين عاشوا في مصر أن تخلد ذكراهم بإقامة متحف ضخم تشرف عليه الدولة العبرية.
وكانت السفارة قد دعت عددا كبيرا من رموز المجتمع المصري من أجل المشاركة في الاحتفال بإعادة افتتاح المعبد اليهودي الموجود بشارع عدلي بوسط القاهرة كما دعت العديد من اعضاء البعثات الأجنبية، وهو الحفل الذي أحياه مطرب الاوبرا المصري جابر البلتاجي والذي يتعرض في الوقت الراهن لانتقادات واسعة بسبب قبوله حضور الاحتفال لأنه يتنافي مع قرارات اتحاد النقابات الفنية التي تجرم التطبيع مع الدولة العبرية.
وقد رفض حشد ضخم من الفنانين والأثريين فكرة إقامة متحف جديد لمقتنيات اليهود معتبرين هذا المطلب بأنه مستفز ويهدف في الأساس للترويج لأكذوبة مفادها أن الشعب اليهودي كان عمود الحياة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية المصرية في القرون الغابرة.
وفي تصريحات خاصة أكد د. عبدالحليم نور الدين رئيس الهيئة المصرية للآثار الأسبق أن مزاعم إسرائيل لا أساس لها من الصحة وأن محاولات سفارتها بالقاهرة إنشاء المتحف المزعوم الهدف منها الترويج لأكاذيب قديمة مفادها أن أحفاد شعب الله المختار استقروا في مصر وعمروها وأنهم في العصر الحديث كان لهم فضل تنمية اقتصاد مصر.
وأشار نور الدين إلي أن الحقائق التاريخية تؤكد أنه لم تكن هناك حقبة اطلق عليها الحقبة اليهودية فيما مضي كي يؤسس لها متحف باسمها فضلا عن أن الديانة اليهودية لم تنتشر في مصر فقد ظلت مرتبطة بعدد قليل للغاية من المواطنين أما الاغلبية فقد كانوا أقباطا ومسلمين. وهاجم المخرج علي بدرخان تلك الفكرة مؤكدا علي أن إسرائيل تستخدم نفس سياستها القديمة والمتمثلة في ادعائها بوجود آثار لليهود وممتلكات لأجدادهم في البلدان العربية كي تتمكن من ايجاد موضع قدم لها في كل عاصمة عربية.
ودعا المخرج خالد الصاوي لرفض مطلب السفارة مشددا علي أنه لن يؤدي إلا لمزيد من بسط النفوذ والتغلغل في المجتمع المصري وخاصة الطبقات التي لها علاقة بالنفوذ ودوائر صنع القرار.
وهاجم د. عبدالله الأشعل مساعد وزير الخارجية السابق حالة الانصياع واللين التي يتسم بها القرار المصري في كثير من الأوقات تجاه المطالب الإسرائيلية.

ووصف مطلب إنشاء متحف لليهود بأنه أمر غير مقبول نظرا لعدم وجود آثار لهم في مصر واعتبر الأنباء والمعلومات التي تتحدث في هذا الشأن بأنها مغلوطة وأنها ليست سوي أكاذيب إسرائيلية يتم الترويج لها في كل حين وآخر.

وفي ذات السياق هاجم د. محمد عبدالمقصود رئيس الإدارة المركزية لقطاع الآثار المصرية مطلب السفارة وقال ان فكرة إنشاء متحف علي أساس ديني غير مرغوب فيها مطلقا ولا تسمح الحكومة بمثل ذلك التميز.
وأشار إلي أن اليهود كانوا خاملي الذكر ولم يستدل لهم علي حضارة ثرية وأن كل ما تركوه يعد جزءا من تاريخ مصر ولا اكثر من ذلك. واتفق د. علاء شاهين عميد كلية الآثار بجامعة القاهرة مع رأي عبدالمقصود مؤكدا علي ان المطلب الإسرائيلي سياسي بامتياز ولا يوجد ما يعضده حيث لا توجد آثار لهم في مصر ذات قيمة.*

----------


## saladino

*عشية عيد الفصح عند اليهود، وهي العطلة اليهودية التي تحتفي بقصة سيدنا موسى الذي قاد اليهود عبر هذه البرية وأنقذهم من العبودية، أخذ رئيس هيئة الآثار المصرية باصا مليئا بالصحافيين الى شمال سيناء ليعرض آخر اكتشافات الهيئة. وكانت هناك بعض الجدران القديمة المدفونة لقلعة عسكرية وقطع قليلة من حمم بركانية. وغالبا ما يروج عالم الآثار، الدكتور زاهي حواس، للمومياءات والقبور والتحف الفرعونية القديمة التي تثير اهتمام العالم. ولكن هذا المشهد الأجرد اثار اهتمامه لأنه وفر دليلا ماديا على قصص جرى تدوينها بالكتابة الهيروغليفية.
وذلك دفع صحافيا الى السؤال حول سفر الخروج، ثاني أسفار العهد القديم، وما اذا كان الدليل الجديد مرتبطا بطريقة ما بقصة الفصح. وتوافقت الاكتشافات الآثارية عموما مع توقيت هروب الاسرائيليين من مصر والأعوام الأربعين من التيه في الصحراء بحثا عن الأرض الموعودة. وقال الدكتور حواس انه لم تكتشف اثار عن ذلك بينما يقف عند جدار شيد خلال ما يسمى المملكة الحديثة.

ولم يقدم علماء الآثار الذين عملوا هنا دليلا يدعم الرواية التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس، بل ولا يوجد اكتشاف واحد يشير الى وجود اليهود في مصر. وكتبت كتب حول الموضوع ولكن المناقشة ظلت، في معظمها، مكبوتة.

وقال الدكتور حواس، وهو يرشد الصحافيين عبر حقول من الصخور الرملية، انه «في بعض الاحيان يتعين علينا، كآثاريين، أن نقول ان ذلك لم يحدث أبدا او أنه ليس هناك دليل تاريخي». والموقع يبعد ساعتين بالسيارة عن القاهرة عبر جسر مبارك للسلام الى منطقة شمال سيناء التي تسمى قنطرة شرق. وظل الآثاريون المصريون ينقبون لمدة عشر سنوات في الأرض هناك مستخدمين العمال اليوميين من المدن القريبة للمساعدة على ازالة التراب عن اجزاء التاريخ. ولكن لم يجر اكتشاف شيء سوى هيكل عظمي لإنسانين وعظامهما الى جانب بعض الأواني الفخارية والمجوهرات الشبيهة بالخنفسانة التي كانت مقدسة لدى الفراعنة.

وفي الفترة الأخيرة وجد المنقبون دليلا على حمم بركانية في البحر البيض المتوسط يعود تاريخها الى 1500 سنة قبل الميلاد ويعتقد انها قتلت 35 الف شخص وأزالت قرى في مصر وفلسطين وشبه الجزيرة العربية وفقا لما قاله مسؤولون. كما وجد المنقبون أنفسهم دليلا على وجود قلعة عسكرية ذات ابراج اربعة تعتبر الان اقدم قلعة على طريق حورس العسكري.

ولكن لم يظهر أي شيء يمكن أن يساعد على البرهنة على ما ورد في العهد القديم من قصة موسى والاسرائيليين. وكان الدكتور محمد عبد المقصود، مدير التنقيب، يرى، على ما يبدو، أن النتيجة قد تخيب آمال البعض. وقال ان الناس يمتلكون، على الدوام، شكوكا الى ان يكتشف شيء ما ليؤكدها.

ثم قدم نظرية أخرى قال انه استمدها من مصر الحديثة. وقال وهو يروي القصة التي تقول ان الاسرائيليين هربوا عبر البحر الاحمر، وغرق فرعون مع جيشه. وهذه أزمة بالنسبة لمصر، والمصريون لا يوثقون أزماتهم». 

شمال سيناء (مصر): مايكل سلاكمان 
الشرق الاوسط*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / صلاح دينو
مرحباً يا محمد . كدت أن أظن أن هذا الموضوع لا ينظر اليه احد بعين الأعتبار ولولا مداخلتك انت وحمادوا لكنت اغلقت الموضوع . كا العادة تثرى الموضوع لهذا انتظرك دائماً . وزير الثقافة رفض اقامة المتحف . يارب يصر على موقفه 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]

ابو حصيره كما تخيله اليهود
والأن مع بعضنا نشوف حقيقة  الشيخ ابو حصيرة الذى اقمنا له الموالد سنين عديدة وطفنا حوله نتبرك به ثم اكتشفنا انه يهودى !!

مقام ابو حصيرة

• القضاء المصري حسم القضية وأوقف حفلاتهم، والحكومة المصرية تسمح لليهود بإقامة الاحتفال للعام الثاني على التوالي!!

• الاحتفالات اليهودية تشمل ممارسة كافة صور الشذوذ، والفجور، والرقص، وتناول المخدرات، وشق الجيوب، والبكاء والصراخ!

• إسرائيل تستغل المقبرة للتطبيع السياحي مع مصر؛ حيث تتخذها ذريعةً لدخول آلاف اليهود سنوياً للأراضي المصرية، والتغلغل في إحدى قراها.

• أهالي (دميتوه) طالبوا بتغيير اسم قريتهم إلى (قرية الشهيد محمد الدرَّة)؛ لتُذَكِّر اليهود الذين يزورونها كل عام بجرائمهم في انتفاضة الأقصى.
هذه بعض العنواين التى نقلتها قبل الدخول فى الموضوع .
من هو ابو حصيرة ؟
قد يظن البعض أن ابو حصيرة شخصية عامة أو رجل مهم أو حتى حبر يهودى ولكنى أقول أنه رجل زكى أتى لمصر وعرف عن اهلها حبهم لأولياء الله الصالحين فأخفى يهوديته واخذ يطلق حول نفسه أقاويل تدل على انه له بركات فالتف حوله الجهلة والبسطاء وبعد موته كعادتنا أقمنا له مدفن يرتاده الناس للتبرك !! أو كان يهودياً ثم اعتنق الإسلام !! أو كان مسلماً اصلاً من نسل طارق بن زياد وأسمه محمد كما تقول بعض الروايات وأنه كان ذاهب لإداء فريضة الحج عندما وافته المنيه .  تخيلوا معى كم البركات التى نلناها من هذا المدعى إذا كان يهودياً . المهم بعد موت هذا الرجل دفن فى مقابر القرية وكان ما كان من تبرك الناس به . بل أن اليهود أدعوا أن مقابر القرية  التي تقع على ربوة عالية تكشف القرية وتتحكم في مداخلها ومخارجها تضم رفات 88 من اليهود !!!

حائط اتلمبكى الجديد لليهود فى مصر
أبو حصيرة شخصية غير معروفة وليس له أى اعمال تضعه فى مصاف الأشخاص الذين يؤرخ لهم ولكن الخبث اليهودى ورغبة التملك لديهم فى أى قطعة من أرض مصر جعلتهم يستغلون أسمه لإقامة حفل سنوي على نمط ما يفعله المصريين مع من يعتقدون أنهم أولياء الله وقد أدعوا أنه حاخام يهودي كان يعمل إسكافيّاً وله كراماتٌ. وهذا المدعوا بأبو حصيرة من أصل مغربي واسمه الأصلي "أبو يعقوب" ويعود تريخه فى مصر لعام 1907وقد جاء إلى مصر مسافرا من المغرب وكان يحمل معه حصيرة هي كل ما لديه من متاع فسماه المصريون أبو حصيرة بل أن البعض زاد بأنه ركب الحصيرة وأتى بها من المغرب لمصر عن طريق البحر ( حاجة كده زى بساط الريح بس ده بساط البحر ) ومن ضمن الروايات أن يعقوب ابو حصيرة كان مهاجر من المغرب للقدس وتوقف بمصر مضطراً بسبب ثورة عرابى فظل بالأسكندرية عند بعض اقاربه ثم أنتقل لدميتوه إلى أن مات .

أحد اليهود فى الأحتفال
يبدأ توافد اليهود على قرية دميتوه بالبحيرة على طريق "شبراخيت" شمال القاهرة التي تبعد عن القاهرة حوالي 150 كلم. الموجود بها المقبرة من أواخر ديسمبر وحتى أوائل يناير ونلاحظ هنا طول المدة التى يبقى فيها اليهود على أرض القرية يدنسونها ويفعلون أمام اعين اهلها كل الموبقات مع أن المولد لا يستغرق إلا خمسة عشر يوماً فقط من 26 ديسمبر وحتى 2 يناير ويقول البعض أنه يتم لمدة  ثلاثة أيام من 8-10 يناير. وهم يدعون أنهم ما أتوا إلا  للتبرك بهذا الحاخام . وقد بدأت هذه الرحلات فى اعقاب توقيع اتفاق "كامب ديفيد" بين مصر وإسرائيل عام 1978م .وبعد أن كان اليهود فى البداية يجلسون حول المقبرة يتلوا بعض الأدعية اليهودية والتوسلات ثم كا العادة يبكون  وبصفة خاصة النساء العجائز  طالبات الشفاء من الأمراض . وسعوا  أسلوب الاحتفال إلى ذبح ذبائح غالبًا ما تكون خرافًا أو خنازير، وشرب الخمور، أو سكبها فوق المقبرة ولعقها بعد ذلك!! والرقص على بعض الأنغام اليهودية بصورة ماجنة وهم شبه عراة، بعد أن يشقُّوا ملابسهم، إلى حركات أخرى غير أخلاقية على الرغم من أن اليهود لا يرتكبون هذه الأفاعيل الا أخلاقية عند مقابرهم الحقيقية فى إسرائيل أو اى مكان أخر بل يقدسون المقابر .ولم يقتصر الوضع على اليهود من الأشخاص العاديين بل أن الوفود التى تحضر المولد حالياً تضم حاخامات ووزراء وأعضاء من الكنيست يحضرون بطائرات خاصة  ويسعوا  إلى شراء خمسة أفدنة مجاورة للمقبرة بهدف إقامة فندق عليها وحتى الأن يرفض القرويين البسطاء  بيع أرضهم لليهود وأتمنى صمودهم حتى النهاية .


يهودى يبوس الأعتاب
فى البداية أندمج بعض أهل القرية ممن يبيعون الطعام والشراب والراغبين على الفرجة إلى أن اكتشفوا الغرض الحقيقى فبداء الأهالى المقاومة وهم يقفون وحدهم وإيديهم مكبلة خشية خرق القانون والعقاب الذى سينزل بهم أمام موجات اليهود العابثين المتواجدين فى حراسة قوات الأمن . 
وشهدت المقبرة توسعات مع تزايد عدد القادمين وجرت كسوة (الضريح) بالرخام والرسوم اليهودية وتم بناء سور واستراحات واتَّسعت المقبرة من مساحة 350 مترًا مربعًا إلى 8400 متر مربع!! والمقبرة الأن حائط مبكى  لليهود فى مصر .

مين يصدق أن هؤلاء فى قرية دميتوه بالبحيرة يتعبدون
يقال أن  إسرائيل قدَّمت معونةً ماليةً للحكومة المصرية ملتمسةً إنشاء جسر يربط القرية التي يُوجَد بها الضريح بطريق علوي موصل إلى مدينة دمنهور القريبة حتى يتيسر وصول اليهود إليها، ( لست متأكد من هذه المعلومة ولا أصدقها ) .
مع الوقت تحول "أبو حصيرة" إلى (مسمار جحا) اليهود في مصر. مثله مثل الخازوق الموجود فى سيناء وهو النصب التذكارى للطياريين اليهود أو ما يعرف بصخرة ديان وقد كان لى موضوع سابق عنه بنفس القاعة.
اقول للسادة المسئولين المصريين الذين يتسم موقفهم الرسمى بالرفض للمخطط الإسرائيلى : هل اصبحت قرية دميتوه بالبحيرة من المزارات الدينية الإسرائيلية التى يشد اليها الرحال وتنظم اليها الرحلات بواسطة شركات السياحة ؟ وهل هذا هو الهدف النهائى ؟ وماذا سنفعل تجاه هذا المولد الصهيونى على ارضنا ؟ . ولكاذا لا تأخذ إسرائيل رفات هذا الرجل وتقيم له ضريحاً فى إسرائيل ؟. أم أن ما يحدث من خروقات للقانون المصرى والإسلامى فى الأحتفالية يتم تحت اسم التطبيع ؟.

وأناشد المسئولين فى مصر وعلى رأسهم وزارة الثقافة بعدم  اعتبار المقبرة أثراً تاريخيّاً ومنع إدخال المنطقة المحيطة بمقام أبي حصيرة ضمن الأثرتنفيذاً لقرار  محكمة القضاء الإداري .

طيب فيه سؤال كيف علم اليهود بأن ابو حصيرة مدفون فى دميتوه ولماذا لا يكون رجل مسلم فى الأصل وكعادة اليهود نسبوه اليهم ؟
وقد قدم احد المحامين وأسمه  مصطفى رسلان ما يؤكد أن "أبو حصيرة" المزعوم ما هو إلا رجل مسلم وليس يهوديًّا، وذلك بتقديمه شجرة عائلته التي قدمها له بعض المسلمين من المغرب في موسم الحج.
وإذا كنا نتمنى نحن لشارون أن يطيل الله عمره وهو فى الغيبوبة ليذوق ما فعله بأهلنا فى فلسطين إلا أن زوار ابو حصيرة يدعون بالشفاء له بدعوات مختلفة كي تتم الاستجابة لها [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مازال للموضوع بقية . ارجو أن يعيننى المولى على استكما الموضوع . دمتم بخير

----------


## saladino

يوجد تحقيق صحفى فى جريدة الاسبوع العدد الماضى حول هذا الموضوع

والله ياوالدى الفاضل المفروض نعمل صحيفة ابناء مصر ههههه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي الكريم...سيد إبراهيم..

بجد مهما قلت عن قيمة الموضوع مش هقدر أوفيه..
الموضوع كعادة مواضيع حضرتك يا أستاذي الكريم...رائع و مميز و مفيد...و دايماً دايماً نلاقي معلومة جديدة و حاجات مكناش نعرفها..أنا بجد مش عارفة ازاي أشكر حضرتك...

فعلاً أنا ما أستبعدش انه أبو حصيرة يكون شخصية مسلمة...مش بعيد أبداً عن ما عرف عن اليهود من مكر و خسة و دناءة...بصراحة مكنتش أعرف المظاهر اللي بيعملوها حوالين المقبرة دي...و بعدين ازاي تحصل التوسعة دي في المنطقة اللي حوالين المقبرة؟؟؟؟؟؟....ازاي من غير موافقة الحكومة و السلطات المحلية في المنطقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...

فعلاً الموضوع ده عاوز وقفة حقيقية...خصوصاً لأنه أهالي القرية الموجود فيها المقبرة ممكن يضعفوا أمام إغراء المادة...و دي بردو حاجة مش المفروض تستبعد أبداً أبداً...

أما متفقة مع حضرتك %100 من أغراض الصهاينة و أهدافهم من إثارة موضوع آثارهم و ممتلكاتهم في مصر و الدول العربية اللي هاجروا منها كوسيلة للضغط على السلطة الفلسطينية و الحكومات العربية للتخلي عن حق العودة....و تبقى دي قصاد دي...
قمة الخسة و الحقارة...

بس في نقطة أحب إني ألفت النظر ليها...كون الآثار دي يهودية ده ميمنعش الدولة من انها ترممها و تهتم بيها...هناك فرق بين الديانة و الجنسية أو التوجه...احنا ضد الحركة الصهيونية المؤسسة لدولة إسرائيل...و لسنا ضد اليهودية ك ديانة...احنا كمسلمين مطالبين بكل الحذر و الحيطة من اليهود...
أما الصهاينة فهم أعداء...و بيقاتلونا في ديننا و أرضنا....

و صدقني يا أ.سيد مش هيبطلوا أبداً أبداً سعيهم و إصرارهم على اقتطاع جزء و لو بسيط من أرض مصر...عشان يرووا ظمأهم المسعور المرضي للأرض...
والدتي بتحكيلي إنهم أيام ماكانوا بينزحوا من سينا بعد اتفاق كامب ديفيد تقريباً...الجيش كان بيضطر يخرجهم بالبلدوزرات من الأرض بعد ما كانوا بيزرعوا نفسهم و بيدفنوا نفسهم فيها...

هيحاولوا و هيحاولوا و هيحاولوا و عمرهم ما هييأسوا..و لازم بجد موقف جدي من الحكومة أولاً و ثانياً...ثم من الشعب في المهزلة دي..

أ.سيد...حقيقي موضوع مهم مهم مهم...بكرر شكري الجزيل لحضرتك على طرحه....

خالص ودي و احترامي...





*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[


> QUOTE=saladino;931724]يوجد تحقيق صحفى فى جريدة الاسبوع العدد الماضى حول هذا الموضوع
> 
> والله ياوالدى الفاضل المفروض نعمل صحيفة ابناء مصر ههههه


[/QUOTE]

ابنى الفاضل / محمد
سأحاول العثور على جريدة الأسبوع التى نشرت موضوع عن الأثار اليهودية فى مصر . وللعلم توجد لنا زميلة فى المنتدى تعمل صحفية بجريدة الأسبوع وسبق لها أستئذانى فى نشر موضوع متعلق بالمفاعل النووى بس مش فاكر كان المصرى ولا الإسرائيلى ولا الإيرانى فقد كتبت فى الثلاثة . عن الصحيفة أواف على أن تتولى انت رئاسة تحريرها . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<div ...</div>
</div>
الفاضلة العزيزة / شعاع من نور
قد يكون ابو حصيرة فعلاً شخصية إسلامية ونسبوه لهم أو يهودى وأسلم ولكن خبثهم جعلهم يصرون على انه احد احبارهم . ياليت المسئولين يقومون بنسف هذا الخازوق حتى لو كان ابو حصيرة مسلم فبه تحججوا وبدأو فى بناء مستمعرة يهودية صغيرة فى قرية دميتوه بحيره.
وسيظلوا  يستغلون أبو حصيرة وغيره فى إدخالنا فى دهاليز زمتاهات حتى نتوه عن القضية الأساسية وتكون القدس لهم .
اشكرك على رأيك الذى اتفق فيه معك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]قد يتبادر للذهن سؤال عن سبب اختيارى لهذا الموضوع ؟ 
وقد يكون منطلق السؤال هو كرهنا لليهود وخبثهم . ولمن لا يعلمون فقد فتحت هذا الموضوع لسببين :
الأول : هو أن الأثار الموجودة فى مصر أثار مصرية مهما كانت ديانة من بنوها فقد كانوا وقتها مصريين . 
الثانى : هو سرقة مخطوطات "داود" من المتحف المصرى عام 2003ومزامير داود يسميها البعض "مزامير" السحر والجن! وأن كان قد عثر عليها فيما بعد وأخشى ما أخشاه تعرض مخطوطات مصرية اخرى للسرقة وقد لا يتم العثور عليها فيسقط جزء مهم من تاريخنا وينسبه السارقين وهم فى تقديرى من اليهود لهم .
وتحديداً فأن ما سبق سرقته قبل أعادته من مزامير داود هو سفر الزبور المنسوب الى داود عليه السلام وهو عبارة عن مائة وخمسين قطعة والنسخة القبطية تزيد واحدة فيكون العدد مائة وإحدى وخمسين والمزمور الزائد هو أقوى المزامير ويستخدم في السحر وجميع المزامير مترجمة الى اللغة العربية .
ولمن لا يعلم فأن وثائق "الجنيزة" الخاصة بتراث اليهود في مصر، تم العثور عليها في حوش، مقبرة  بمنطقة البساتين وأعتقد أن اليهود كان لهم يد في سرقتها لأنهم يحاولون تجميع وسرقة كل ما يؤكد حقوقهم التاريخية ويدمرون كل ما يدين إسرائيل ويدينهم مثل لوحة السبي البابلي التي سرقوها من متحف بغداد بعد انتهاء الحرب على العراق التى تحكي قصة الملك نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل الذي دخل القدس بجيش عظيم وهزم اليهود هزيمة منكرة وساق أعيائهم وكبراءهم وعلماءهم أسرى الى بابل عام 586 قبل الميلاد.
مزامير داود النبي عليه السلام  يستخدمها اليهود في السحر منذ زمن بعيد رغم أن التوراة تنهى عن العمل بالسحروالتاريخ يذكر أن علماء بني إسرائيل عندما رجعوا من أرض بابل  السبي البابلي لم يكفوا عن استخدام المزامير في السحر وألفوا فيها كتباً منها كتاب "التلمود" لدرجة أن "العالم" منهم كان يدخل على المريض بأي مرض فيجزم على الجان ويبخر ويقرأ بعض الآيات وينظر في النجوم ويكتب بزعفران وماء ورد كتابة على قطعة جلد أو إناء ماء ويأمر المريض بتعليق المكتوب عليى ثيابه أو يشرب الماء ويتفل فيه موهماً أنه حوى عليه ويصب ماء على تراب صانعاً طينا ويطلي به موضع الجرب أو الحكة ووجع العين والأذن، وأي منطقة مصابة في الجسد فإن شفي المريض بإذن الله قال: لقد شفى ببركة عملي. وإن لم يشف: لأنه قليل الإيمان لم يؤثر عملي فيه.
ويسمي اليهود علم السحر بعلم الكف لأن السحر في العبرانية معناه "الكف" ويسمون العرافة التي تتنبأ بما سيكون في المستقبل بعلم تيسيم وهي معنى العرافة في اللغة العبرانية.[/frame]

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مجهود مشكور عليه جداًاستاذ سيد واسفه ان كنت متاخره عن الرد 
والحقيقه هذا الموضوع يعتبر من اجمل الموضوعات الموجوده والتى اجد فيها مجهود ومداخلات وردود قيمه جدا
اعجبنى جداً رد استاذ ابن زيدون والاستاذ ابن طيبه والاستاذ سامح و..... الحقيقه كل من اثمر هذا الموضوع برد ايجابى 
لااجد اكثر مما قلته حضرتك واضافات الاعضاء 



> ولمن لا يعلم فأن وثائق "الجنيزة" الخاصة بتراث اليهود في مصر، تم العثور عليها في حوش، مقبرة بمنطقة البساتين وأعتقد أن اليهود كان لهم يد في سرقتها لأنهم يحاولون تجميع وسرقة كل ما يؤكد حقوقهم التاريخية ويدمرون كل ما يدين إسرائيل ويدينهم مثل لوحة السبي البابلي التي سرقوها من متحف بغداد بعد انتهاء الحرب على العراق التى تحكي قصة الملك نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل الذي دخل القدس بجيش عظيم وهزم اليهود هزيمة منكرة وساق أعيائهم وكبراءهم وعلماءهم أسرى الى بابل عام 586 قبل الميلاد.


ولكن لى تعليق صغير لماذا يضاف كل شئ له اثر او قيمه او تاريخ الى اسرائيل عن طريق الغش والتزييف فى كل ماتطاله ايديهم والسنتهم ولانقوم حتى بالرد او الوقوف امامهم لنسترد حق لنا ؟؟؟؟ هل (نشجب ونستنكر )فقط ؟ولماذا تمحو كل الاثار التى تدل على جبروتهم وبطشهم ولايتم الوقوف امامهم؟
لحضرتك كل الشكر والى لقاء

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> مجهود مشكور عليه جداًاستاذ سيد واسفه ان كنت متاخره عن الرد 
> والحقيقه هذا الموضوع يعتبر من اجمل الموضوعات الموجوده والتى اجد فيها مجهود ومداخلات وردود قيمه جدا
> اعجبنى جداً رد استاذ ابن زيدون والاستاذ ابن طيبه والاستاذ سامح و..... الحقيقه كل من اثمر هذا الموضوع برد ايجابى 
> لااجد اكثر مما قلته حضرتك واضافات الاعضاء 
> 
> ولكن لى تعليق صغير لماذا يضاف كل شئ له اثر او قيمه او تاريخ الى اسرائيل عن طريق الغش والتزييف فى كل ماتطاله ايديهم والسنتهم ولانقوم حتى بالرد او الوقوف امامهم لنسترد حق لنا ؟؟؟؟ هل (نشجب ونستنكر )فقط ؟ولماذا تمحو كل الاثار التى تدل على جبروتهم وبطشهم ولايتم الوقوف امامهم؟
> لحضرتك كل الشكر والى لقاء


الأخت الكريمة / أم البنات
إسرائيل دولة حديثة كما تعلمين ولا يوجد لها تاريخ لذا فهم يحاولون أن يكون لهم تاريخ بالغش والخداع فنراهم يحتفلون بالموسيقار المصرى داود حسنى لأنه يهودى الديانة وينسبوا اعماله لتراثهم وهكذا مع كل ما كان له صلة باليهود فهم يلصقونه فى تاريخ إسرائيل . اما عن سبب عدم تصدينا لهم فأقف حائراً فيجب أن يكون ما نتصدى به علم الأثار وعلم الإعلام لنشرح للعالم حقيقتهم التى غابت عن العالم بفضل جهلنا وإعلامهم الممتاز الذى أستطاع قلب الحقائق . دمت بخير

----------


## المسلمة

بسم الله
السلام عليكم أخوانى وأخواتى فى الله 
لى فترة طويلة لم أتمكن خلالها من زيارة المنتدى الرائع ولكنى لم أتمالك نفسى جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والإضافة القيمة وفقنا الله واياكم على المعرفة حيث قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه.

بالمناسبة هناك جماعة يهودية يطلق عليها ناتورا كارتا أستطيع أن انشر وصلة الموقع الخاص بهم وهم لهم أراء خاصة جدا حول دولة اسرائيل، هل يعتقد الأخوات والإخوة أن الوصلة مناسبة فى هذا الموضوع؟؟؟ أم لا؟؟

----------


## صبري النجار

الموضوع في غاية الروعة
وأفضل مافيه كشف التبـجـح اليهودي وفضح سياسة الكيل بمكيالين
فهم يحاولون تكوين حق وهمي للتملك داخل مصر ولكنهم يمنعون الفلسطينيين حقهم الطبيعي في العودة لأرااضيهم وبيوتهم، بل ينتزعون الأراضي بشكل مستمر عنوةً ويجرفون أراضيهم ومحاصيلهم ،  ولا منتقد لهم ولا مناصر للفلسطينيين من أي مسلمٍ.
 لماذا؟
 لأننا الآن كثير ولكن كغثاء السيل
وقد نزع الله من قلوب عدونا *المهابة* وملأ قلوبنا* بالوهن*
وصدق رسول اله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه الشريف الذي رواه الصحابيان الجليلان: ثوبان مولى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-و  أبو هريرة -رضى الله تعالى عنه- الذى حفظ لنا ما لم يحفظه غيره من الصحابة.

ونص إحدى روايات ثوبان :
 عن أبي عبد السلام ، عن ثوبان ، قال قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :
" يوشك الأمم أن تداعى عليكم كما تداعى الأكلة إلى قصعتها " ، فقال قائل : ومن قلة نحن يومئذ ؟ قال : " بل أنتم يومئذ كثير ، ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل ، ولينزعن الله من صدور عدوكم المهابة منكم وليقذفن في قلوبكم الوهن " ، فقال قائل : يا رسول الله وما الوهن ؟ قال : " حب الدنيا ، وكراهية الموت " .

----------


## صبري النجار

تيودور هرتزل: إذا حصلنا يوما على مدينة القدس وكنت ما أزال حيا وقادرا على القيام بأي عمل، فسوف أزيل كل شيء ليس مقدسا لدى اليهود فيها، وسوف أحرق جميع الآثار الموجودة ولو مرت عليها قرون .

 مائير كاهانا (زعيم حركة كاخ): إن أكبر خطأ ارتكبه جيش الدفاع، *أنه لم يهدم المسجد الأقصى* يوم دخول القدس عام 1967م، ونحن مهمتنا أن نصحح هذا الخطأ ونهدم الأقصى .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أختى الفاضلة / المسلمة 
مرحباً بك نورتى المنتدى من جديد . اشكرك علىا كلماتك الطيبة . فى أنتظار وصلة الموقع الخاص بيهود ناتورا كارتا . اكيد كل معلومة جديدة فيها إضافة .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق الفاضل الأستاذ / صبرى النجار
اليهودى له صورة تقليدية فهو المرابى المخادع دائماً ومهما حاولوا تجميل هذه الصورة إلا أن العالم يعرفهم بها . نعم يا سيدى هنا على أنفسنا فهنا على الجميع . حتى لو دمروا كل الأثار الإسلامية فلن يجدوا أى أثر يهودى بمنطقة المسجد الأقصى وكل ما سيجدوه أثار إسلامية ولا أستبعد بجاحتهم وليهم للحقائق فسينسبوها اليهم . أما اقوال زعمائهم فتدل على أنهم أرهابيون متأصلون . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\  سيد..
موضوع جميل جدااااا..لك جزيل الشكر على تعبك فى توضيح هذه الأثار والمعلومات لنا.. 
وانا عن نفسى فى معلومات كتيرة فيه كنت بعرفها لأول مرة..
وفى أنتظار بقية الموضوع- أن شاء الله-..
وكل عام وحضرتك الى الله أقرب وأسعد .. :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم

كعادتك استاذي الفاضل موضوع ومعلومات غاية في الأهمية تأخرت كثيرا في الاطلاع عليه ....
والأضافات الرائعة من الأخوة الكرام  .....
واليك هذا المقال عن موقع نداء القدس 

متحف رغم أنف الجميع 
وعلى الرغم من رفض المجلس الأعلي للآثار افتتحت الجالية الصهيونية بالقاهرة أول متحف خاص بوثائق الصهاينة الذين سبق لهم العيش في مصر، وذلك رغم رفض المجلس الأعلي للآثار الطلب الذي سبق للجالية تقديمة لنفس الغرض. وأطلقت الجالية على المتحف اسم 'المعرض الدائم لوثائق الجنيزة ' للتهرب من ضرورة موافقة المجلس الأعلي على الإفتتاح. 

وقد ساعد في إنشاء هذا المتحف أو المعرض على حد زعمهم مركز دراسات الجنيزة بجامعة كامبردج الذي تأسس عام 1897م، ويضم 14 ألف وثيقة. كما ساهم في تمويل هذا المتحف الكونجرس الصهيوني العالمي والذي مقره كندا، واللجنة الصهيونية الأمريكية، وجمعية النبي دانيال التي أسست عام 2003 على يد عدد من الصهاينة الذين سبق لهم العيش في الإسكندرية. 

وكما ذكرت جريدة 'الأسبوع' المصرية أنه تجري حالياً إعداد موقع إليكتروني للمتحف يضم الوثائق والمخطوطات الموجودة بالمتحف إضافة إلي الدراسات التي أجريت عليها ومنها كتاب: 'أرشيف الصهاينة في القاهرة القديمة' للباحث ستيفن رائيف الذي يمتلئ بالإدعاءات الزائفة التي تنسب لليهود الذين سبق لهم العيش في مصر كل الإنجازات الثقافية والاقتصادية التي حدثت منذ العصر الفاطمي وحتي الآن. وسيطلق على الموقع اسم 'موصيري' تكريماً لعائلة موصيري التي تعد أغني العائلات الصهيونية التي عاشت في مصر . 

جدير بالذكر حسبما ذكرت أن وثائق 'الجنيزة' هي وثائق خاصة بالتاريخ المصري بسبب أهميتها لمؤرخي العصر الفاطمي لاحتوائها على معلومات تتعلق بالبيع والشراء والتجارة والحياة الاجتماعية لعامة الشعب المصري بعيداً عن التأريخ لحياة السلاطين والولاة .

وفي انتظار بقية الموضوع والمعلومات  ولي عودة باذن الله ...

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## د.عمر

أشكرك أخي الفاضل سيد إبراهيم  على موضوعك الجميل النافع المفيد 

 حقا أنت رائع ، تعجبني كتاباتك ، لأنها تخرج من القلب ، بل من ضمير حي .

موضوع في غاية الروعة ، بل هو موسوعة وثائقية تاريخية ، نعم يستحق أن يكتب بماء الذهب .

هذه المعلومات نادرة وجديرة بالقراءة أكثر من مرة ، بل أقول ينبغي نسخها وحفظها في المكتبة قد تحتاجها يوما ويصعب الوصول إليها وخاصة مع مرور الوقت .

ولك مني هذا الدعاء :  

 اللهم أصلح أخي واهده سبل السلام . .

 اللهم نور قلبه بالإيمان والاستقامة والهدى والصلاح .

اللهم يسر له أموره ، وبلغه ما يحب من الخير من غير ضراء مضرة ولا فتنة مضلة .

اللهم سهل لأخي   أمره واحفظه بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين .

اللهم جنبه الفتن ، واحفظه من المحن ، واجعل رزقه رغدا .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذ\  سيد..
> موضوع جميل جدااااا..لك جزيل الشكر على تعبك فى توضيح هذه الأثار والمعلومات لنا.. 
> وانا عن نفسى فى معلومات كتيرة فيه كنت بعرفها لأول مرة..
> وفى أنتظار بقية الموضوع- أن شاء الله-..
> وكل عام وحضرتك الى الله أقرب وأسعد ..


الأبنة الفاضلة / سوما
اشكرك يا سوما وأحاول استكمال الموضوع بالبحث عن بعض المبانى اليهودية ومنها المدرسة الإسرائيلى بالقرب من ميدان الجيش بالقاهرة والتى سميت بعد ذلك بمدرسة الأهرام الثانوية ومبنى أخر لمستشفى كانت تسمى بالإسرائيلى واليوم تسمى بمستفى غمرة وعن المقابر اليهودية ولكن ما وجدته حتى الأن من مراجع غير موثوق بها والبحث مستمر . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى الفاضلة شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق
كيف حالك ارجو أن تكونى بخير انت وأسرتك . اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة وكنت فعلاً أنتظر دخولك لتثرى الموضوع وها قد شاركتى وأتيت بالمفيد .




> واليك هذا المقال عن موقع نداء القدس 
> 
> متحف رغم أنف الجميع 
> وعلى الرغم من رفض المجلس الأعلي للآثار افتتحت الجالية الصهيونية بالقاهرة أول متحف خاص بوثائق الصهاينة الذين سبق لهم العيش في مصر، وذلك رغم رفض المجلس الأعلي للآثار الطلب الذي سبق للجالية تقديمة لنفس الغرض. وأطلقت الجالية على المتحف اسم 'المعرض الدائم لوثائق الجنيزة ' للتهرب من ضرورة موافقة المجلس الأعلي على الإفتتاح. 
> 
> وقد ساعد في إنشاء هذا المتحف أو المعرض على حد زعمهم مركز دراسات الجنيزة بجامعة كامبردج الذي تأسس عام 1897م، ويضم 14 ألف وثيقة. كما ساهم في تمويل هذا المتحف الكونجرس الصهيوني العالمي والذي مقره كندا، واللجنة الصهيونية الأمريكية، وجمعية النبي دانيال التي أسست عام 2003 على يد عدد من الصهاينة الذين سبق لهم العيش في الإسكندرية. 
> 
> وكما ذكرت جريدة 'الأسبوع' المصرية أنه تجري حالياً إعداد موقع إليكتروني للمتحف يضم الوثائق والمخطوطات الموجودة بالمتحف إضافة إلي الدراسات التي أجريت عليها ومنها كتاب: 'أرشيف الصهاينة في القاهرة القديمة' للباحث ستيفن رائيف الذي يمتلئ بالإدعاءات الزائفة التي تنسب لليهود الذين سبق لهم العيش في مصر كل الإنجازات الثقافية والاقتصادية التي حدثت منذ العصر الفاطمي وحتي الآن. وسيطلق على الموقع اسم 'موصيري' تكريماً لعائلة موصيري التي تعد أغني العائلات الصهيونية التي عاشت في مصر . 
> 
> ...


اشكرك وفى إنتظار عودتك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أشكرك أخي الفاضل سيد إبراهيم  على موضوعك الجميل النافع المفيد 
> 
>  حقا أنت رائع ، تعجبني كتاباتك ، لأنها تخرج من القلب ، بل من ضمير حي .
> 
> موضوع في غاية الروعة ، بل هو موسوعة وثائقية تاريخية ، نعم يستحق أن يكتب بماء الذهب .
> 
> هذه المعلومات نادرة وجديرة بالقراءة أكثر من مرة ، بل أقول ينبغي نسخها وحفظها في المكتبة قد تحتاجها يوما ويصعب الوصول إليها وخاصة مع مرور الوقت .
> 
> ولك مني هذا الدعاء :  
> ...



ا×ى الفاضل /د. عمر
فعلاً أنا عاجز عن الرد . احبك فى الله وأحخبك لحبك لدينك . أدعوا الله أن يحفظك ويديم عليك الصحة والسعادة وأن يبارك لك فى اسرتك وعلمك . دمت بألف خير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]

الكاتبة ليندا هيرد كاتبة مختصة بشؤون الشرق الأوسط  شبهت كلمتا "عرب" و"يهود" بأن هما مثل الزيت والماء. لا يمتزجان... أو هكذا تقول القناعة السائدة .

فإذا عدنا للعصور السابقة فسنجد أن أزهى عصور اليهود هى الفترات التى عاشوا فيها تحت راية الحكم الإسلامى ويدل على ذلك أثارهم فى الدول العربية عامة ومصر خاصة فمن الذى زرع فى نفوس اليهود هذا العداء للعرب ولمسلمين ؟
تقول الكاتبة :هي قناعة غذتها الدعاية الصهيونية. 
ولم تكن الحركة الصهيونية تستطيع جعل فلسطين العربية وطناً قومى لليهود بدون أن تأجج العداوة بين المسلمين عامة واليهود خاصة بل وأنى أتوقع وهذا رأى شخصى فستكون هذه الحركة وهذا الفكر العنصرى السبب الأول فى زرع الكراهية بين اليهود وباقى الأديان فالصهيونية أطماعها لا تنتهى .
الصهيونية واليهود لا ولن ينسوا أن من قام بالمحرقة ضد اليهود هم الأوربيين وأكيد ينتظرون الفرصة عندما تحين لينقلبوا على كل الأوربيين ثم الأمريكان ولكن صالحهم الأن أن يتعاونوا معهم حتى يحققوا خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى من لفرات إلى النيل .

وإذا كنا نحن العرب نقول أننا ساميون فأننى أقول أن اليهود الحاليين ليسوا بساميين فهم من بقايا قبيلة الخزر وهى قبيلة كانت تعيش فى منطقة القوقاز وأصولهم تترية  . 
((الدراسات العلمية الأكاديمية لعدد من يهود أنفسهم ، وعلى رأسهم الكاتب المشهور آرثر كوستلر A. Koestler في كتابه القبيلة الثالثة عشر The Thirteenth Tribe : The Khazar Empire & its Heritage تشير إلى أن الأغلبية الساحقة ليهود هذا الزمان ليست من ذرية بني إسرائيل القدماء ، وأن معظم اليهود الآن هم من نسل يهود الخزر ، وهم في أصلهم قبائل تترية قديمة كانت تعيش في منطقة القوقاز ، وأسست لنفسها مملكة في القرن السادس الميلادي شمال غربي بحر الخزر (بحر قزوين). وقد تهودت هذه المملكة في القرن الثامن الميلادي ، ودخل ملكها بولان في اليهودية سنة 740 للميلاد ، وقد سقطت هذه المملكة في نهاية القرن العاشر وأوائل القرن الحادي عشر على يد تحالف الروس والبيزنطيين ، وانتشر يهود الخزر بعد ذلك في روسيا وأوربا الشرقية والغربية ، واستقرت أعداد منهم في الأندلس أيام الحكم الإسلامي ، وبعد سقوطها على يد الأسبان ، هاجروا إلى شمال إفريقيا حيث شملهم تسامح المسلمين ورحمتهم.)) 
وقد سبق لى الإشارة لذلك فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك . فرعون موسى قضية للمناقشة بالقاعة الفرعية التاريخ بمنتدانا وقلت نحن أحق منهم بلقب شعب الله المختار وكانت لى نظرية خاصة بى وهى أن الذين خرجوا من مصر مع سيدنا موسى كانوا أقلية وأن باقى اليهود بقوا فى مصر وذابوا فى الشعب المصرى كغيرهم من الوافدين لمصر لذا فأن اليهود المحتلين الأن لفلسطين كلهم تقريباً من أصول أوربية .
ولكن لزوم ترسيخ الأحتلال فأن اليهود الصهاينة سيطروا على وسائل الدعاية بنجاح وأستخدمونا كأضحية لأغراضهم وتركونا بل وغزوا خلافاتنا حتى أننا نقتل بعضنا !!!

الحقيقة هيى أن اليهود أو بقاياهم عاشوا بيننا على مر العصور آمنيين بل وكان منهم الوزراء فى جميع العصور وعوملوا باحترام من قبل المسلمين  والمسيحيين باعتبارهم "أهل كتاب" مثلهم.أما كراهيتنا الحالية الشديدة لليهود فترجع  لسوء المعاملة التي تعرض لها الفلسطينيون على يد اليهود. 
وفى عصرنا الحالى أبان غزوا حلفاء الشيطان للعراق هل يتسأل أحد لماذا لم يتم التنكيل باليهود المعدودين على اصابع اليد الواحده فى العراق أو بممتلكاتهم ؟ الجواب لأن من  حموا الجالية اليهودية في العراق من أعمال النهب أثناء الغزو هم أهل العراق من المسلمين والمسيحيين .
وفى المغرب توجد أكبر الجاليات اليهودية  حيث  يبلغ تعدادها 6 آلاف وينعمون بالأمن والحماية التي يوفرها لهم مرسوم ملكي. 
وفى تونس فأن تعداد الجالية اليهودية الأن  2000. وحين اندلعت اعمال عنف ضد اليهود عام 1967 نتيجة لعدوان إسرائيل على الدول العربية قدم  الرئيس التونسي السابق الحبيب بورقيبة قد اعتذر لحاخام تونس الأكبر وناشدهم البقاء في تونس.وهم يعيشون بحرية تامة فى تونس .

وفى مصر منا قبل عام 1948 كان أغنياء مصر من اليهود وكانت لهم معابدهم ومدارسهم ومستشفياتهم وكان منهم سياسيين ومن تقلدوا أرفع المناصب فى الدولة
وفى اليمن فأن الجالية اليهودية حوالى 300 يهودى هي من أقدم الجاليات اليهودية في العالم وتعيش بسلام مع جيرانها العرب.وقد تقلص عددهم إلى 300 بعد أن قامت إسرائيل بنقل43 ألفاً جواً من عدن سراً خلال "عملية البساط الطائر" بين عامي 1949 و1950. ومن نقلوا لإسرائيل  يعانون من الإحساس بالعزلة والتمييز ضدهم إلى حد جعل مهاجرين حديثي العهد- سبعة عائلات يهودية- تطلب من الحكومة الإسرائيلية أن تعيدهم إلى اليمن لعدم مقدرتهم على التكيف مع الحياة في إسرائيل.

فالثقافة الإسرائيلية يهيمن عليها الأشكنازيون أو اليهود الأوروبيين بقايا قبائل الخزر  الذين يسعون لإغفال تاريخ وتقاليد يهود البلاد العربية.
اقول لليهود أنتم تتشدقون بكلمات إن اليهود والعرب  أبناء عمومه  وبهذا تسلمون بأننا ساميون فلماذا تطلقون علينا أننا معادون للسامية ولماذا تنكلون وتقتلون ابنائنا من الفلسطنيين على اختلاف أديانهم ؟
 [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]في صيف عام 1954حاول اليهود  تفجير أهداف مصرية وأمريكية وبريطانية وأطلق على هذه العملية الفاشلة  اسم فضيحة لافون أو عملية سوزانا. 
ولافون الذى لقبت العملية بأسمه  هو بنحاس لافون وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي الأسبق غير أن الإسم الحقيقي للعملية هو "سوزانا". 
فى البداية تم استقطاب بعض الشباب اليهود من الجالية الإسرائيلية المصرية  وتم تدريبهم على اعمال القتل والتخريب لتنفيذ مخطط  لزعزعة الأمن المصري وتوتير الأوضاع بين مصر والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا بألصاق التخريب بالمصريين وكان من اسباب هذا خوفهم من ثورة يوليوا والمد القومى الذى أحدثته وخوفهم أيضاً  من وجود علاقات طيبة بين الثورة المصرية والأمريكان والأنجليز .
بداء التفكير فى هذه العملية فى إسرائيل بعد أستقالة دافيد بن جورين من رئاسة الوزارة وتولى موشي شاريت في رئاسة الوزراء وبنحاس لافون في وزارة الدفاع وكانت إسرائيل فى هذا الوقت تعانى من عزلة فقد عادت الأتحاد السوفيتى وأمريكا ورئيسها إيزنهاور أعطوا ظهرهم لها وبريطانيا على وشك سحب قواتها من قناة السويس فكانت عملية لافون هى ما فكروا فيه حتى يسيئوا للعلاقة بين مصر والدول المعنية 
 وبالفعل تم تشكيل المجموعة  الأرهابية وأطلق عليها الرمز (131) وتم تعيين المقدم موردخاي بن تسور مسؤولا عن الوحدة عام 1951، وكان بن تسور هو صاحب فكرة انشاء شبكات تجسس في مصر، ولذلك قام بتجنيد الرائد إبراهام دار الذى ارتحل على الفور إلى مصر ودخلها بجواز سفر لرجل أعمال بريطاني يحمل اسم "جون دارلينج".
وأترك لكم ما ذكرته وكيبديا فى هذا الشأن

 فضيحة لافون (عملية سوزانا2
بداية العملية: 
عبر اللاسلكي أرسل إلى الخلية في مصر برقية توضح أسلوب العمل كالتالي: "أولا: العمل فورا على الحيلولة دون التوصل إلى إتفاقية مصرية بريطانية.

الأهداف: 
المراكز الثقافية والإعلامية المؤسسات الاقتصادية سيارات الممثلين الدبلوماسيين البريطانيين وغيرهم من الرعايا الإنجليز أي هدف يؤدي تدميره إلى توتر العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين مصر وبريطانيا ثانيا: أحيطونا علما بإمكانيات العمل في منطقة القناة ثالثا: استمعوا إلينا في الساعة السابعة من كل يوم على موجه طولها (G) لتلقي التعليمات، وفيما بعد أتضح أن الموجه (G) هي موجة راديو إسرائيل وأن السابعة هي الساعة السابعة صباحا وهو موعد برنامج منزلي يومي كانت المعلومات تصل عبره يوميا إلى الشبكة. وعندما أذاع البرنامج طريقة "الكيك الإنجليزي" كانت هذه هي الإشارة لبدء العملية. وفي يوم الأربعاء الثاني من يوليو 1954، أنفجرت فجأة ثلاثة صناديق في مبنى البريد الرئيسي في الإسكندرية ملحقين أضراراً طفيفة وعثرت السلطات المصرية على بعد الأدلة عبارة عن:

علبة اسطوانية الشكل لنوع من المنظفات الصناعية كان شائعا في هذا الوقت أسمه "فيم". 
جراب نظارة يحمل أسم محل شهير في الإسكندرية يملكه أجنبي يدعي "مارون أياك". 
وكان من تولى التحقيقات هو الصاغ ممدوح سالم وزير الداخلية فيما بعد ثم رئيس الوزراء ثم مساعد رئيس الجمهورية واللواء عبد المحسن فائق والذي تولى بعد هذه الحادثة مهمة البحث عمن أصبح فيما بعد أشهر جاسوس مصري وهو رفعت الجمال . وبعد الفحص تبين أن العلبة الإسطوانية كانت تحتوى على مواد كيميائية وقطع صغيرة من الفوسفور الأحمر، ولأن الخسائر لم تكن بالضخامة الكافية فقد تجاهلت الصحافة المصرية الموضوع برمته. وفي الرابع عشر من يوليو انفجرت قنبلة في المركز الثقافي الأمريكي (وكالة الإستعلامات الأمريكية) في الاسكندرية. وعثر في بقايا الحريق على جراب نظارة مماثل لذلك الذى عثر عليه في الحادث الأول، غير أن السلطات المصرية رأت أن الشبهات تنحصر حول الشيوعيين والإخوان المسلمين. وبرغم أن الصحافة لم تتجاهل الموضوع هذه المرة لكنها أشارت إلى الحريق بإعتباره ناتج عن "ماس كهربائي". وفي مساء اليوم نفسه أنفجرت قنبلة آخرى في المركز الثقافي الأمريكي بالقاهرة وعثر على جرابين من نفس النوع يحتويان على بقايا مواد كيميائية. وفي الثالث والعشرين من يوليو (الذكرى السنوية الثانية للثورة) كان من المفترض وضع متفجرات في محطة القطارات ومسرح ريفولي بالقاهرة وداري السينما (مترو وريو) في الاسكندرية، غير أن سوء الحظ لعب دوره وأشتعلت إحدى المتفجرات في جيب العميل المكلف بوضع المتفجرات بدار سينما ريو فأنقذه المارة ولسوء حظه تواجد رجل شرطة في المكان شك في تصرفاته فاصطحبه إلى المستشفى بدعوى إسعافه من أثار الحريق وهناك قال الأطباء أن جسم الشاب ملطخ بمسحوق فضي لامع وأن ثمة مسحوق مشابه في جراب نظاره يحمله في يده ورجح الأطباء أن يكون الإشتعال ناتج عن تفاعل كيميائي. وبتفتيش الشاب عثر معه على قنبلة آخرى عليها أسم "مارون أياك" صاحب محل النظارات وتم إعتقاله، وقال أن أسمه فيليب ناتاسون يهودي الديانه وعمره 21 عام وجنسيته غير معروفه، وأعترف بأنه عضو في منظمة إرهابية هي المسئولة عن الحرائق. وعثر في منزله على مصنع صغير للمفرقعات ومواد كيميائيه سريعة الإشتعال وقنابل حارقة جاهزة للإستخدام وأوراق تشرح طريقة صنع القنابل. وبناء على أعترافات ناتاسون تم القبض على كل من: فيكتور موين ليفي مصري الجنسية يهودي الديانة يبلغ من العمر 21 عام مهندس زراعي. روبير نسيم داسا مصري المولد يهودي الديانة يبلغ من العمر 21 عاما يعمل في التجارة. وأمام المحققين أصر الثلاثة على أنهم يعملون بشكل فردي دون محرضين أو ممولين، أما الأسباب فهي "حبهم لمصر ومساهمة في قضيتها الوطنية ولكي يعرف الإنجليز والأمريكان أنهم سيخرجون من مصر بالقوة والإرهاب!!". وحينما سؤلوا: لماذا أحرقتم مبنى البريد وهو ملك المصريين، لم يجدوا جوابا! وقبل أن تنتهى التحقيقات جاء تقرير للمعمل الجنائي يثبت العثور على شرائح ميكروفيلم في منزل فيليب ناتاسون، وثبت فيما بعد أن هذه الشرائح دخلت مصر قادمة من باريس بالتتابع بأن لصقت على ظهور طوابع البريد! ولأن الميكروفيلم كان أعجوبة هذا العصر وكان قاصرا فقط على أجهزة المخابرات وشبكات التجسس فقد بدأت شبهة التجسس تحوم حول العملية. وبعد تكبير الشرائح، بوسائل بدائية، أتضح أنها تحتوى على سبع وثائق عن تركيب وأستعمال القنابل الحارقة إضافة إلى شفرة لاسلكي وأشياء آخرى.


[تحرير] فضيحة لافون (عملية سوزانا)
وبمواصلة التحريات تم القبض على: صمويل باخور عازار يهودي الديانة يبلغ من العمر 24 عام مهندس وهو مؤسس خلية الإسكندرية وزعيمها لبعض الوقت قبل أن يتنازل عن الزعامة لفيكتور ليفي الذي يفوقه تدريبا. ومن أعترافات عازار وصلت السلطات إلى ماير موحاس ذو الأصل البولندي وهو يهودي الجنسية عمره 22 عام يعمل كوسيط تجاري (مندوب مبيعات). وكان أخطر ماأعترف به موحاس هو إشارته إلى جون دارلينج أو ابراهام دار الذى اتضح فيما بعد أنه قائد الشبكة ومؤسس فرعيها بالقاهرة والإسكندرية وأحد أخطر رجال المخابرات الإسرائيلية في ذلك الوقت. كما كشف ميوحاس عن الطبيب اليهودي موسى ليتو وهو طبيب جراح وهو مسؤول فرع القاهرة، وتم القبض عليه ومن اعترفاته تم القبض على فيكتورين نينو الشهيرة بمارسيل وماكس بينيت وإيلي جاكوب ويوسف زعفران وسيزار يوسف كوهين وإيلي كوهين الجاسوس الشهير الذى أفرج عنه فيما بعد. وأعدت النيابة قرار الإتهام كالتالي:

إبراهام دار (جون دارلينج) ضابط بالمخابرات الإسرائيلية – هارب – مؤسس التنظيم 
بول فرانك – هارب – المشرف على التنظيم 
ماكس بينيت حلقة الإتصال بين الخارج والداخل 
صمويل عازار مدرس بهندسة الإسكندرية مسؤول خلية الإسكندرية في البداية 
فيكتور مويز ليفي مسؤول خلية الإسكندرية عند القبض عليه 
د. موسى ليتو مرزوق طبيب بالمستشفى الإسرائيلي مسؤول خلية القاهرة 
فيكتورين نينو الشهيرة بمارسيل مسؤولة الاتصال بين خلايا التنظيم 
ماير ميوحاس مسؤول التمويل في خلية الاسكندرية 
فيليب هرمان ناتاسون عضو 
روبير نسيم داسا عضو 
إيلي جاكوب نعيم عضو 
يوسف زعفران عضو 
سيزار يوسف كوهين عضو 
بعد الفضيحة 
في أعقاب سقوط الشبكة في مصر وما صاحبها من دوي عالمي أصدر موشي ديان رئيس الأركان في ذلك الوقت قرارا بعزل مردخاي بن تسور من قيادة الوحدة 131 وتعيين يوسي هارئيل بدلا منه فما كان من الأخير إلا أن اتخذ أحد أكثر القرارات غرابة في تاريخ المخابرات بأن استدعى جميع العملاء في البلاد العربية وأوقف جميع النشاطات.


[تحرير] المحاكمة
في الحادي عشر من ديسمبر عام 1954 جرت محاكمة أفراد الشبكة في محكمة القاهرة العسكرية التي أصدرت أحكامها كالتالي: الإعدام شنقا لموسى ليتو مرزوق وصمويل بخور عازار (تم تنفيذ الحكم في 31 يناير 1955). الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة لفيكتور ليفي وفيليب هرمان ناتاسون. الأشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 سنة لفيكتورين نينو وروبير نسيم داسا. الأشغال الشاقة لمدة 7 سنوات لماير يوسف زعفران وماير صمويل ميوحاس. براءة إيلي جاكوب نعيم وسيزار يوسف كوهين. مصادرة أجهزة اللاسلكي والأموال وسيارات ماكس بينيت. وتجاهل الحكم ماكس بينت لأنه كان قد أنتحر في السجن، وأعيدت جثته لإسرائيل بعد ذلك بأعوام.


[تحرير] فضيحة لافون (عملية سوزانا)
في أعقاب المحاكمة حاولت إسرائيل استرضاء مصر للإفراج عن التنظيم بعد أن وصل الشارع الإسرائيلي إلى مرحلة الغليان، والعجيب أن الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا اشتركتا في هذا الطلب فقد بعث الرئيس الأمريكي أيزنهاور برسالة شخصية إلى الرئيس عبدالناصر يطلب الإفراج عن المحتجزين "لدوافع إنسانية" وبعث أنتوني إيدن وونستون تشرشل رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ومسؤولين فرنسيين بخطابات وطلبات مماثلة غير أنها جميعا قُوبلت بالرفض المطلق. وقالت وكالة الأنباء الإسرائيلية وقتها أن "هذا الرفض يعد صفعة على أقفية حكام الغرب ويدل على أن مصر تمضي في طريقها غير عابئة بغير مصلحتها". وفي 31 يناير 1955 تم تنفيذ حكمي الإعدام في موسى ليتو مرزوق (دُفن بمقابر اليهود بالبساتين) وصمويل بخور عازار (دُفن بمقابر اليهود بالإسكندرية) وعلى الفور أعلنهما موشي شاريت "شهداء" ووقف أعضاء الكنيست حدادا على وفاتهما وأعلن في اليوم التالي الحداد الرسمي ونكست الأعلام الإسرائيلية وخرجت الصحف بدون ألوان وأطلق أسما الجاسوسين على شوارع بئر سبع. وأستمرت الفضيحة في إسرائيل فقد أتضح أن موشي شاريت رئيس الوزراء لم يكن على علم بالعملية على الإطلاق، وكان لابد من كبش فداء واتجهت الأنظار إلى بنحاس لافون وزير الدفاع الذى أنكر معرفته بأى عملية تحمل أسم "سوزانا" وتم التحقيق معه لكن التحقيق لم يسفر عن شئ. وأستقال بنحاس لافون من منصبه مجبرا وعاد بن جوريون من جديد لتسلمه، كما عزل بنيامين جيلبي مسئول شعبة المخابرات العسكرية ليحل محله نائبه هركافي. وفي بداية عام 1968 تم الإفراج عن سجناء القضية ضمن صفقة تبادل للأسرى مع مصر في أعقاب نكسة يونيو. وأستقبلوا في إسرائيل "استقبال الأبطال" وحضرت رئيسة الوزراء الإسرائيلية جولدا مائير بنفسها حفل زفاف مرسيل نينو بصحبة وزير الدفاع موشي ديان ورئيس الأركان. وتم تعيين معظم هؤلاء الجواسيس في الجيش الإسرائيلي كوسيلة مضمونة لمنعهم من التحدث بشأن القضية. وبعد 20 سنة من أحداث عملية سوزانا ظهرت مارسيل نينو وروبير داسا ويوسف زعفران للمرة الأولى على شاشة التلفزيون الإسرائيلي وهاجموا الحكومات الإسرائيلية التى لم تكلف نفسها عناء البحث عن طريقة للإفراج عنهم.
يا سادة الإرهاب اصله يهودى الصق بنا فمن دافع عن بلده منا فهو أرهابى ومن قاوم الأحتلال فهو أرهابى ومن قارعهم بالفكر والقلم فهو أرهابى ومعاد للسامية . فلننتبه ولنتحد 
دمتم بخير[/frame]

----------


## صبري النجار

أخي الكريم الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم جعيتم  
بارك الله فيك على جهدك الرائع
ولكن هذا الحدث السياسي على يد المخابرات الصهيونية بعيد عن موضوع (الأثار اليهودية فى مصر)

فلو فتحنا باب الأحداث السياسية والمناورات الإسرائيلية والموساد لتحتم علينا إما تغيير الموضوع وإما إفراد موضوع آخر .

فموضوع إسرائيل ذو شجون ( أي أفرع كثيرة متشابكة) 
فقد تناوله روجيه جارودي الفيلسوف الفرنسي في أكثر من كتاب، وتناوله احمد ديدات
فهل تتفق معي؟

----------


## صبري النجار

هل هناك من سبيل إلى الموازنة بين عقول اليهود في التفكير والتخطيط وبين عقولنا؟ 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread84205-2.html


أستاذ سيد إبراهيم جعيتم
مادامت الشوكة الإسرائيلية في الخصر العربي والإسلامي هي الهاجس الأكبر للمسلمين والعرب، فلماذا لا نفرد موضوعاً بل *قاعة* للتالي:
إسرائيل 
و الصهيونية 
وتاريخ اليهود والتوراة 
والتآمر اليهودي كفطرة ( حتى بين إخوة سيدنا يوسف) 
و المحافل الماسونية القديمة و أندية الروتاري الحديثة والليونز الأحدث منها ، 
واليهود مع نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعبد الله بن سبأ اليهودي الصنعائي وتأسيسه لمبدأ الوصاية والتشيع لسيدنا على وتاليهه بقوله له:" أنت انت، والله لو أتوا إلى برأسك مقطعةً أمامي في سبعين صرة ما صدقت أنك تموت، كيف تموت وا،ت الإله " ، 
ثم نعرج على إغراء نابوليون لليهود بكسر * "الكماشة"* المصرية الشامية التي هزمت الصليبيين ومن قبلهم التتار ، ونصحهم بكسر الكماشة عن طريق احتلال أرض فيما بين مصر والشام 
فكان مؤتمر بازل عام 1897 في بازل بسويسرا و وعد بلفور وتفكير الخليفة بالجهاد المقدس ضد المحتل البريطاني 
فكان الرد هو حض ملك الحجاز الشريف حسين بن علي على التمرد ضد الخليفة العثماني (أي شق عصا الطاعة) 
ولكن الإنجليز استعملوا مصطلح (الثورة العربية الكبرى) و تأسيس إمارة شرقي نهر الأردن والعصابات الإرهابية الصهيونية وثورة 1936 ضد اليهود وتعيين اليهودي مندوباً ساميا بريطانيا حتى تأسست دولة الصهاينة في مايو 1948
*فما رأي سيادتكم؟*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الكريم صبرى النجار
أخي الكريم الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم جعيتم 



> بارك الله فيك على جهدك الرائع
> ولكن هذا الحدث السياسي على يد المخابرات الصهيونية بعيد عن موضوع (الأثار اليهودية فى مصر)
> 
> فلو فتحنا باب الأحداث السياسية والمناورات الإسرائيلية والموساد لتحتم علينا إما تغيير الموضوع وإما إفراد موضوع آخر .
> 
> فموضوع إسرائيل ذو شجون ( أي أفرع كثيرة متشابكة) 
> فقد تناوله روجيه جارودي الفيلسوف الفرنسي في أكثر من كتاب، وتناوله احمد ديدات
> فهل تتفق معي؟


متفقين وكنت أنوى الكتابة عن فضيحة لا فون فى موضوع منفصل ولكنى قلت اكتبها فى موضوع الأثار اليهودية وأتفق معك أنها غير ذات صلة بالموضوع . دمت بخير

----------


## صبري النجار

أستاذ سيد
أكرمك الله
هل فعلاً تفكر جدياً في تخصيص  موضــوع أو قــــاعة  لليهودية والصهيونية والماسونية وإسرائيل ومذابح دير ياسين وكفر قاسم و قانا و  جنين والآثار اليهودية واللوبي الصهيوني في أمريكا  وأوروبا ؟

إذن فسيكون في منتدانا بإذن الله موسوعة عن هذه الموضوعات المتشابكة التي يجمعها خيط التآمر اليهودي والتفكك الإسلامي

وليتني أعرف رأي الإخوة في المنتدى في هذه القاعة الجديدة قبل تكوينها بإذن الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى وصديقى الأستاذ/ صبرى النجار
الحقيقة لا أعرف أمكانية تحقيق هذا المطلب . سأحاول مع السادة المسئولين عن الإدارة وأعتقد أنهم قرأوا مشاركتك . اشكرك على جهدك الوافر الدائوب ودمت بخير

----------


## a_w_a30

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخالكريم a_w_a30
اشكرك على مرورك . دمت بخير

----------


## صبري النجار

_الأخ الكريم الفاضل الأستاذ/ سيد إبراهيم_
في حالة موافقة المشرفين على تخصيص " قاعــــة "   لهذا الموضوع، فلنطلق عليها  اسماً دالاً عليه
وأرجو مساعدة الإخوة بالمنتدى في ذلك.

ومن ناحيتي، إقترح تسمية القاعة أحد الأسماء التالية:
ملف الصهيونية و إسرائيلقاعة الدراسات الصهيونية واليهوديةملف إسرائيل - الماضي والحاضر

ومن المواقع التي تحوي مقالات ذات العلاقة هنا:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/78601.stm
The birth of Israel





http://www.almoslim.net/Moslim_Files/eilat/index.cfm



http://www.aipac.org/
اللوبي الصهيوني في امريكا


http://users.cyberone.com.au/myers/garaudy.html
Quotes from Roger Garaudy
 The Mythical Foundations of Israeli Policy 
 Peter Myers, November 20, 2000; update August 10, 2005. 

http://www.radioislam.org/islam/engl...raudy/main.htm
The Founding Myths of Israeli Politics
by Roger Garaudy


http://arabic.islamicweb.com/christianity/judaism.htm
الديانة اليهودية و علاقتها بالماسونية و الصهيونية العالمية
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/B...316B85631F.htm
المنظمة الصهيونية العالمية


http://www.roro44.com/islamicfamily/...-89-156-0.html
الصهيونية
إعداد الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي




http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/midd...00/4406837.stm
اسرائيل تكرم "جماعة مسلحة" شنت هجمات في مصر(فضيحة لافون)




http://library.sis.gov.ps/ar_is/bibl...ia.asp?name=58
بيبلوغرافيا الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي



http://www.aliclub.net/arindex.html
النادي العالمي لمناهضة اللوبي الصهيوني  



والله الموفق

----------


## صبري النجار

الأخوة الأفاضل
من أروع وأعمق ما كُــتِبَ ونُـشِرَ عن الصهيونية وإسرائيل كان بقلم الفيلسوف الفرنسي روجيه غارودي ، وهذا هو موقعه

http://codoh.com/zionweb/zionmythgar.htmlوفي هذا الموقع:

مقدمة
الأساطير الدينية 
أساطير القرن العشرين
الإستخدام السياسي للأساطير
الخلاصة

صبري النجار

The Founding Myths of Israeli Politics

by Roger Garaudy © 1996 All rights reserved.

*******s

Annex

Letter from Abbe Pierre to Roger Garaudy, 15 April, 1996
Letter from Pastor Roger Parmentier to Roger Garaudy, 11 May, 1996
The Cry of a Deportee 
by Gaston Pernot, Doctor of Law, Commander of the Legion of Honor, Paris 
("Le Figaro," Friday, May 3, 1996)
Indignation of an Israeli Writer 
by Ari Shavit/Haaretz/New York Times Syndication
(Translated from Hebrew in "Liberation" of May 21, 1996.)
Introduction

Part I: Theological Myths

The Myth of the "Promise": Promised Land or Conquered Land?
In Contemporary Christian Exegesis
In the Prophetic Jewish Exegesis
The Myth of the "Chosen People"
The Myth of Joshua: Ethnic Purification
Part II: The Myths of the 20th Century

The Myth of Zionist Antifascism 
The Myth of the Justice of Nuremberg
The Myth of the Holocaust 
The Myth of "A Land Without a People for a People Without a Land" 
Part III: The Political Use of the Myth

The Israeli-Zionist Lobby in the United States
The Israeli-Zionist Lobby in France
The Myth of the Israeli Miracle: The External Financing of Israel
Conclusion

Addendum:

Right to Reply--A Pamphlet in Response to Attacks

A Reply to the Media Lynching of Abbe Pierre and Roger Garaudy
Machination of a Lynching
The Scorned "Right to Reply"
The Witch Hunt
Struggle Against All Fundamentalisms
The Magic Word that Kills
As for the lies instituted at Nuremberg
Then what do I deny?
One Goal: Gag Abbe Pierre and Garaudy
Zionism against Israel
A Very Powerful Lobby in the United States
A Very Powerful Lobby in France
The Nuremberg Taboo: An Inverted Dreyfus Affair
A "Litany of Hate"
A Tribal Reading of the Bible
A Prophetic Reading: Abbe Pierre
Abrogate the Totalitarian Gayssot Law
In Whose Interest?
But the Truth Bursts Against Darkness

----------


## صبري النجار

ملأ اليهود الأرض صراخاً - في القرن العشرين - بدعواهم المزعومة " أرض الميعاد" والتي لا يؤيدها أي سند تاريخي !!
اللهم إلا نص توراتي في العهد القديم ( التوراة) 

http://st-takla.org/pub_oldtest/15_esra.html

وهو غير ملزم للناس لأنه كتاب يخص الديانةً اليهودية بعينها فقط . ويقدسه المسيحيون باعتبار أن العهد الجديد (الإنجيل) مع العهد القديم ( التوراة) يشكلان معأ "الكتاب المقدس" عندهم.

هذا النص هو آية في سفر التكوين نصها: 

"وأقيم عهدي بيني وبينك وبين نسلك من بعدك… وأعطي لك ولنسلك من بعدك… أرض كنعان"

ولنا أن نلاحظ مايلي:
الواقع والتاريخ وحتى التوراة يشهدون جميعاً أنّ إبراهيم عليه السلام لم يملك شيئاً من أرض كنعان (وهي فلسطين) وكان فيها غريباً. وكما تذكر التوراة نفسها أن إبراهيم عندما ماتت زوجته سارة في فلسطين لم يكن يملك مكاناً في فلسطين ليدفنها فيه حتى استعطف بني حثّ هناك فباعوه قبراً لها. أي أن كلمة " وأعطي لك " لم تتحقق!!!
كلمة " ولنسلك من بعدك" حسب نصوص التوراة نفسها تعني نسل إبراهيم من إسماعيل وإسحاق. سيدنا محمد من نسل إسماعيل . سيدنا عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام بُـعِـث إلى بني إسرائيل
إذن فاليهود والنصارى والمسلمون جميعهم من نسل إبراهيم . 

فأين النص على أن أرض كنعان (فلسطين) هي أرض الميعاد لليهود وحدهم دون بقية نسل إبراهيم ؟؟!!! 

سؤال ليست له إجابة توراتية!! ويثبت تهافت دعواهم ودحضها من خلال التوراة التي يتمسكون هم بها.

----------


## صبري النجار

بن صهيون اسم أشههر المحلات المصرية على مدى ما يزيد عن نصف قرن من الزمان
ولكن صاحبه اليهودي، أخبث من أن يترك هذا الإسم دون تحوير فيشمئز منهُ المصريون ، ويخسر سوقاً رائجة!!

فما هي حيلته؟
لقد استخدم النطق الأوربي لكلمة  صهيون  ، وهي كلمة
Zion  فكان وقعها مختلفاً ولم يلحظها الناس، وانتشرت وأصَّـل هو المسمى الصهيوني، والأمية السياسية في أوائل القرن العشرين عندنا ساعدته، وهكذا استمر حيناً من الدهرِ   اسم  بنزايون !!!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل الصديق/ صبرى النجار
تم نقل أقتراحك(قاعةٍ جديدةٍ للدراساتِ الصهيونيةِ واليهوديةِ والإسرائيليةِ ) للإدارة .
ياصديقى اليهود يلوا عنق أى شىء لتحقيق ما يريدون فحرفوا كتابهم المقدس وخصوا نفسهم بأرض الميعاد وقد فضحهم جمال حمدان فى مقولتهم هذه . اشكرك بشدة على جهدك الوافر . دمت بخير

----------


## صبري النجار

كانت وكالة الأمم المتحدة لإغاثة وتشغيل اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في  غزة ترسل للفلسطينيين ملابس وإعانات كثيرة        



وكان المصريون في الستينات - حتى هزيمة 1967 - يشترون من غزة الكثير من الملابس، ولا ندري على وجه التحقيق، من الذي اطلق  عندئذٍ لفظ  "خدوجة" و كذلك  " زنوبة"  على الشباشب المعروفة إلى الآن بهذا الإسم؟
ولكن البعد اليهودي الصهيوني واضحٌ بل و راجحٌ

فهل يفيدنا أحدٌ بالقول الفصل في هذه المسألة؟

وقد ورد في منتدى الأقباط
http://www.copts.net/forum/archive/i...p?t-22568.html

ما يلي:
*فى مصر يوجد نوعان من الشباشب التى يلبسها العامه 
شبشب زنوبه و شبشب خدوجه 

سؤال للمسلمين 
ازاى تقبلوا على نفسكم ان تسموا الشباشب بأسماء بنت الرسول و زوجته ؟؟؟؟ (do 
هل من الممكن ان يكون الصهاينه هم مَن وراء هذه التسميات ؟؟؟ (MM:} 
ام ان النصـــارى الكفره هم الذين سموهم ؟؟؟ (MM:} 

و اخيرا لماذا لا يوجد شبشب بأسم عيوشه ام المؤمنين ؟؟؟ (sml9)*

----------


## صبري النجار

ينتشر في مصر منذ عدة قرون نوع من الصبار له أوراق خضراء زاهية وزهرة حمراء جميلة.
اسم هذا الصـبّــار :  حي العلم  كما يقول الإخوة الزراعيون لا سيما المتخصصين في تنسيق المواقع
Landscape

وقد كانت إسرائيل في سنوات إحتلالها الست لسيناء ، تزرعه فيها نظراً لقلة احتياجهِ إلى الماء.

والسؤال هو:
لماذا  يشيع الآن وبكل أسف  اسم
الصبار الإسرائيلي ؟

هل من إجابة؟

----------


## صبري النجار

في موضوع:   

زواج المصريين بالإسرائيليات يهدد أمن مصر القومي ..عدد المصريين الذين حصلوا على الجنسية الإسرائيلية أكثر من 220 ألفا 





> شكراً على عرض المقال الوارد في الجريدة الفلسطينية
> 
> ورابطه
> http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/n...show&id=110973
> 
> أستاذ انوار عبدالمولى
> بارك الله فيك على حبك وغيرتك على مصر وحرصك على رؤيتها وقد عادت أدراجها إلى الحظيرة العربية، كما كانت في سالف عهدها تكسو الكعبة المشرفة وتنشئ السبيل ( التـكية ) لإطعام وكساء إخوانهم في أرض الحجاز، وتعين شعب الجزائر بالمال والسلاح والمتطوعين في حربها ضد فرنسا، وتتصدى للتصنيع الحربي  الذي بدأه الملك فاروق - المفترى عليه. وتنشئ المدارس في الصومال والسودان، وفرع جامعة القاهرة في الخرطوم، و جامعة بيروت العربية ( فرع جامعة الإسكندرية) وهلم جراً.
> 
> أخي الكريم: إن مصرَ تمر الآنَ بكبوةٍ، ندعو الله أن تنتهي منها  بسلام.
> ...


السؤال البسيط والملح هو 
مع من سيحارب هؤلاء المصريون (حملة جواز السفر الإسرائيلي) أو أولادهم،  إذا حمي وطيس المعركة  بين العرب وإسرائيل؟

وقد وصف لنا نبينا المصطفى (صلى الله عليهِ ةسلم) مكان المعارك بيننا وبين اليهود، وكأن شاشة غرفة العمليات أمامه (ص) وهو يرى  نهر  الأردن ،  حيث روي عنهُ أنهُ قال:
(تقاتلون اليهود أنتم شرقي النهر وهم غربيه)

----------


## صبري النجار

لعلنا رأينا الدكتور / عبد الوهاب المسيري  في لقاءات تلفزيونية كثيرة أو قرأنا له بعض كتبه ، فقد تخصص في الدراسات اليهودية والصهيونية

وليتنا نستفيد من مراجعه في المنتدى هذا 
وقالت عنه موسوعة ويكيبيديا ما يلي:

عبد الوهاب المسيري مؤلف موسوعة اليهود و اليهودية و الصهيونية أحد أهم العمال الموسوعية العربية في القرن العشرين الذي استطاع من خلالها إعطاء نظرة جديدة موسوعية موضوعية علمية للظاهرة اليهودية بشكل خاص، و تجربة الحداثة الغربية بشكل عام، مستخدماً ما طوره أثناء حياته الأكاديمية من تطوير مفهوم النماذج 

الأعمال المنشورة بالعربية
نهاية التاريخ: مقدمة لدراسة بنية الفـكر الصهيوني (مركز الدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية بالأهرام، القـاهرة 1972؛ المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، بيروت 1979). 
موسوعة المفاهيم والمصطلحات الصهيونية: رؤية نقدية (مركز الدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية بالأهرام، القـاهرة 1975). 
العنصرية الصهيونية (سلسلة الموسوعة الصغيرة، بغداد 1975). 
اليهودية والصهيونية وإسرائيل : دراسة في انتشار وانحسار الرؤية الصهيونية للواقع (المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، بيروت 1975). 
مختارات من الشعر الرومانتيكي الإنجليزي: النصوص الأساسية وبعض الدراسات التاريخية والنقدية (المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، بيروت 1979). 
الفردوس الأرضي : دراسات وانطباعات عن الحضارة الأمريكية (المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، بيروت 1979). 
الأيديولوجية الصهيونية : دراسة حالة في علم اجتماع المعرفة (جزءان، المجلس الوطني للثقافة والفنون والآداب، عالم المعرفة، الكويت 1981 ـ طبعة ثانية في جزء واحد 1988). 
الغرب والعالم: تأليف كيفين رايلي (ترجمة بالاشتراك) (جزءان، المجلس الوطني للثقافة والفنون والآداب، عالم المعرفة، الكويت 1985). 
الانتفاضة الفلسطينية والأزمة الصهيونية : دراسة في الإدراك والكرامة (منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، تونس 1987؛ المطبعة الفنية، القاهرة 1988؛ الهيئة العامة للكتاب، القاهرة 2000). 
افتتاحيات الهادئ: تأليف ستيفن سوندايم وجون ويدمان (ترجمة بالاشتراك) (وزارة الإعلام، سلسلة المسرح العالمي، الكويت 1988). 
الاستعمار الصهيوني وتطبيع الشخصية اليهودية : دراسات في بعض المفاهيم الصهيونية والممارسات الإسرائيلية (مؤسسة الأبحاث العربية، بيروت 1990). 
هجرة اليهود السوفييت : منهج في الرصد وتحليل المعلومات (دار الهلال، كتاب الهلال، القاهرة 1990). 
الأميرة والشاعر : قصة للأطفال (الفتى العربي، القاهرة 1993). 
الجمعيات السرية في العالم : (دار الهلال، كتاب الهلال، القاهرة 1993). 
إشكالية التحيز : رؤية معرفية ودعوة للاجتهاد (تأليف وتحرير) (جزءان، المعهد العالمي للفكر الإسلامي، القاهرة 1993؛ جزءان، واشنطن 1996؛ سبعة أجزاء؛ القاهرة 1998). 
أسرار العقل الصهيوني : (دار الحسام، القاهرة 1996). 
الصهيونية والنازية ونهاية التاريخ : رؤية حضارية جديدة (دار الشروق، القاهرة 1997 ـ 1998 ـ 2001). 
من هو اليهودي؟ : (دار الشروق، القاهرة 1997 ـ 2001). 
موسوعة تاريخ الصهيونية : (ثلاثة أجزاء، دار الحسام، القاهرة 1997). 
اليهود في عقل هؤلاء : (دار المعارف، سلسلة اقرأ، القاهرة 1998).

اليد الخفية : دراسة في الحركات اليهودية، الهدامة والسرية (دار الشروق، القاهرة 1998؛ الهيئة العامة للكتاب، القاهرة 2000؛ دار الشروق 2001). 
موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية : نموذج تفسيري جديد (ثمانية مجلدات، دار الشروق، القاهرة 1999). 
فكر حركة الاستنارة وتناقضاته : (دار نهضة مصر، القاهرة 1999). 
قضية المرأة بين التحرر والتمركز حول الأنثى : (دار نهضة مصر، القاهرة 1999). 
نور والذئب الشهير بالمكار : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 1999). 
سندريلا وزينب هانم خاتون : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 1999). 
رحلة إلى جزيرة الدويشة : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2000). 
معركة كبيرة صغيرة : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2000). 
سر اختفاء الذئب الشهير بالمحتار : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2000). 
العلمانية تحت المجهر : بالاشتراك مع الدكتور عزيز العظمة (دار الفكر، دمشق 2000). 
رحلتي الفكرية ـ في البذور والجذور والثمر : سيرة غير ذاتية غير موضوعية (الهيئة العامة لقصور الثقافة، القاهرة 2001). 
الأكاذيب الصهيونية من بداية الاستيطان حتى انتفاضة الأقصى : (دار المعارف، سلسلة اقرأ، القاهرة 2001). 
الصهيونية والعنف من بداية الاستيطان إلى انتفاضة الأقصى : (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2001). 
فلسطينيةً كانت ولم تَزَلِ : الموضوعات الكامنة المتواترة في شعر المقاومة الفلسطيني (نشر خاص، القاهرة 2001). 
قصة خيالية جداً : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2001). 
العالم من منظور غربي : (دار الهلال، كتاب الهلال، القاهرة 2001). 
الجماعات الوظيفية اليهودية: نموذج تفسيري جديد (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2001). 
ما هي النهاية؟ : قصة للأطفال - بالاشتراك مع الدكتوره جيهان فاروق (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2001). 
قصص سريعة جداً : قصة للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2001). 
من الانتفاضة إلي حرب التحرير الفلسطينية : أثر الانتفاضة على الكيان الإسرائيلي (عدة طبعات: القاهرة ـ دمشق ـ برلين ـ نيويورك ـ نشر إلكتروني، 2002م). 
أغنيات إلى الأشياء الجميلة : ديوان شعر للأطفال (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2002). 
انهيار إسرائيل من الداخل : (دار المعارف، القاهرة 2002). 
الإنسان والحضارة والنماذج المركبة : دراسات نظرية وتطبيقية (دار الهلال، كتاب الهلال، القاهرة 2002). 
مقدمة لدراسة الصراع العربي ـ الإسرائيلي : جذوره ومساره ومستقبله (دار الفكر، دمشق 2002). 
الفلسفة المادية وتفكيك الإنسان : (دار الفكر، دمشق 2002). 
اللغة والمجاز : بين التوحيد ووحدة الوجود (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2002). 
العلمانية الجزئية والعلمانية الشاملة : (جزءان، دار الشروق، القاهرة 2002). 
أغاني الخبرة والحيرة والبراءة : سيرة شعرية، شبه ذاتية شبه موضوعية (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2003). 
الحداثة وما بعد الحداثة : بالاشتراك مع الدكتور فتحي التريكي (دار الفكر، دمشق 2003). 
البروتوكولات واليهودية والصهيونية : (دار الشروق، القاهرة 2003). 
الموسوعة الموجزة : (مجلدان، دار الشروق، القاهرة 2003). 




 الأعمال المنشورة باللغة الإنجليزية
A Lover from Palestine and Other Poems (Palestine Information Office, Washington D.C., 1972 
Israel and South Africa: The Progression of a Relationship (North American, New Brunswick, N.J., 1976; 
Second Edition 1977; Third Edition, 1980; Arabic Translation, 1980). 
The Land of Promise: A Critique of Political Zionism (North American, New Brunswick, N.J., 1977(. 
Three Studies in English Literature: (North American, New Brunswick, N.J., 1979(. 
The Palestinian Wedding: A Bilingual Anthology of Contemporary Palestinian Resistance Poetry (Three Continents Press, Washington D.C., 1983). 
A Land of Stone and Thyme: Palestinian Short Stories (Co-editor) (Quartet, London, 1996).


 الأعمال المترجمة :
صهيونيسم: ترجمة لواء رودباري، ترجمة إلى الفارسية لكتاب موسوعة تاريخ الصهيونية (طهران، مؤسسة جاب وانتشارات، جمهورية إيران الإسلامية، 1994). 
Israel-Africa Do Sul: A Marcha Deum Relacionamento ترجمة إلى اللغة البرتغالية لكتاب إسرائيل وجنوب أفريقيا: تطور العلاقة بينهما (ريو دي جانيرو، البرازيل، 1978). 
Daha kapsamli ve aciklazici bir sekularizm paradigmasina dogru: Modernite, ickinlik ve cozulme iliskisi uzerine bir calisma ترجمة إلى اللغة التركية لدراسة طويلة باللغة الإنجليزية بعنوان «نحو نموذج أكثر شمولية وتركيباً للعلمانية»، نُشرت موجزة في كتاب عن العلمانية في الشرق الأوسط Secularism in the Middle East, ed. John Esposito and Azzam al-Tamimi, (Hurst, London, 2000. (استانبول، تركيا، 1997). 
وقد تُرجمت العديد من المقالات التي كتبها الدكتور المسيري إلى لغات أخرى مثل الفرنسية والبهاسا.





 دراسات عن أعمال المؤلف
ندوة عن الكتابات الفكرية: (أي التي لا تتناول موضوع الصهيونية) في لندن (12 يناير 1998). 
مجلة الجديد (عمان، ملف خاص، شتاء عام 1998 ـ العدد العشرين). 
ندوة في كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية جامعة القاهرة عن موسوعة اليهود واليهودية والصهيونية (29 ـ 31 مارس 2000). 
في عالم عبد الوهاب المسيرى كتاب حواري، قام بتحريره د. أحمد عبد الحليم عطية (أستاذ الفلسفة بجامعة القاهرة) حول أعمال المؤلف، اشترك فيه عدة مفكرين من بينهم: محمد حسنين هيكل ـ محمود أمين العالم ـ محمد سيد أحمد ـ جلال أمين (يناير 2004).

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / الأستاذ صبرى النجار
احب فيك غيرتك على الإسلام والوطن . دمت بخير

----------


## صبري النجار

الأخ الحبيب سيد إبراهيم جعيتم
شكر اللهُ لَك

----------


## قلب مصر

استاذي الكبير سيد ابراهيم
حقيقة هذا الموضوع استوقفني منذ فترة طويلة
وقرأته العديد والعديد من المرات
وكل مرة أمسك بيدى حتى أكتب رد على هذا الموضوع
اجد غصة في حلقي توقفني عن الكتابة
فحقيقة اكن مشاعر بشعة مليئة بالكراهية تجاه اليهود وكل ما يخصهم
بالرغم من اقتناعي بأن هذه الطريقة في التفكير والتوجه قد تكون خاطئة
ولكني لم أستطع أن امنع قلبي عن أن يشعر بهذه المشاعر
حقيقة استفزيت كثيرا من كم آثارهم الموجودة لدينا
وشعرت كما قال حمادو انهم يدقون بمطالبتهم بالتركيز على هذه الأثار مسمار جحا
كي يتواجدوا ويكون لهم مكان على أرض وطننا العزيز
وأوجعت قلبي مداخلات الأخ الكريم صبرى النجار وهي تحكي وتتحاكي عن أتميتنا السياسية في استقبال المسميات الإسرائيلية ونحن بحسن نية نستقبل ونتعامل ونتكيف .
استاذي الكريم سيد ابراهيم
اشكرك على هذه التوعية الحقيقية لنا بهذا الموضوع الرائع
بالرغم من كم الألم الموجود بين طياته
الا انه الألم الذي يجب ان نستفيق به على الخطر الذي يحيط بنا
تحياتي لك ومتابعة مع حضرتك وباقي الأخوة المشاركين هذه الموسوعة القيمة 
 :M (32):

----------


## Kind Hand

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
استاذنا الغالى
ليا الشرف اكون اول المهنئين لحضرتك بالاوسكار الف مبروك ودة اقل تكريم لحضرتك
الموضوع هايل واشكر الاوسكار على انة ابرز لنا المواضيع الجميلة دى
تقبل تحياتى وبالتوفيق استاذنا واعطاك الله الصحة وفى تقدم مستمر بأذن الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذنا الفاضل 
سيد ابراهيم جعيتم 

الف مبروك الفوز بالاوسكار 
امنياتنا  لك بدوام الرقى والتقدم والنجاح 



قاعة تخص الحبيبة مصرنا

بكل موضوعاتها ولكل مدنها

ولما ندخلها نشعر اننا بكل حتة فيها ولو كنا من هنا

تاخدنا للحلوة أسكندرية

والمنصورة عينية

والحسين ورحلة سياحية

وفسحة ببلدنا الهنية

وفاز بأوسكار القاعة

الاستاذ الكبير

سيد جعيتـــــــــم

غالى ومواضيعة راقية ومفيدة

والفايدة منها تعود علينا وعليكم

عن موضوع

الآثار اليهودية فى مصر

الف الف مبروك وهاتى يا لولى

الشهادة الهدية

مع تحيتى  

قيثارة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

استاذ / سيد
الف مبروك جايزة الاوسكار والتفوق 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير
تقبل تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا أبي الغالي أ/ سيد 







إذا أحسست يوماً بضيق أو حزن ......، فردد دائــمـــــــاً 

لا إله إلا أنـــت سبحانـــك إني كـنـت مـــن الظـالـمـــــــين 

هي طب القلوب نورها سر الغيوب ذكرها يمحو الذنـــوب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## a_leader

* السلام عليكم

 الف مبروك استاذنا القدير على الاوسكار

 تحياتى و تقديرى ,,,*

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:   ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أ\ سيد ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

الوالد الغالي والاستاذ الفذ ...

استاذ سيد إبراهيم ...


هنيئاًَ لكَ أوسكار ابناء مصر وهنيئاً لأبناء مصر بكَ سيدي الفاضل ...
الف مبروك الاوسكار ياأفندم ,,هو الحقيقة الجائزة تشرفت بك ..
تمنياتي لحضرتك بدوام الصحة والعافية وكل أوسكار وحضرتك طيب ..
أدامكَ الله والداً رائعا للجميع ..جزاك الله خيرا ..
في حفظ الله .. :Girl (25): ..

----------


## صبري النجار

أستاذ سيد
هنيئا لنا جميعا تشريفكم وتكريمكم الذي تستحقونه وبحق
أيد ك الله بنصره دائما وسدد على طريق الحق خطاك
أخوك صبري

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة الفاضلة قلب مصر



> فحقيقة اكن مشاعر بشعة مليئة بالكراهية تجاه اليهود وكل ما يخصهم
> بالرغم من اقتناعي بأن هذه الطريقة في التفكير والتوجه قد تكون خاطئة
> ولكني لم أستطع أن امنع قلبي عن أن يشعر بهذه المشاعر
> حقيقة استفزيت كثيرا من كم آثارهم الموجودة لدينا


أشاركك مشاعرك فى كراهية اليهود . ولكن الأثار اليهودية فى مصر تخص المصريين ولا تخص الإسرائيليين الموجودين فى دولة إسرائيل 



> وشعرت كما قال حمادو انهم يدقون بمطالبتهم بالتركيز على هذه الأثار مسمار جحا
> كي يتواجدوا ويكون لهم مكان على أرض وطننا العزيز


هو ليس مسمار جحا فقط ولكنه خازوق مثل الخازوق المعروف بسخرة ديان فى سيناء والأن ابو حصيرة مستعمرة إسرائيلية فى مصرنا الحبيبة



> وأوجعت قلبي مداخلات الأخ الكريم صبرى النجار وهي تحكي وتتحاكي عن أتميتنا السياسية في استقبال المسميات الإسرائيلية ونحن بحسن نية نستقبل ونتعامل ونتكيف .


صبرى النجار وطنى من الطراز الأول 
اشكرك يا بنت مصر ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيز الغالى /Kind Hand
العزيز الغالى / ايمن خطاب
اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم.دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخى الحبيب/ الأستاذ نادر ابو اسكندر
العزيزة الفاضلة الأخت / سلمى وكنزى
صديقى الفاضل الأستاذ / ليدر
الصديق العزيز / ايمن خطاب
الأبنة الفاضلة / سوما
بارك الله فيكم وأشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزة الغالية / وهراء
صديقى العزيز / صبرى النجار
اشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيسقة . دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أستاذي سيد جعيتم
ماذا عساي أن أقول؟
مقال غاية في الجمال .. أتسائل بفضول آمل أن تساعدني علي اسكاته، كيف جمعته؟
فقط أخالف سيادتكم الرأي وبالتالي من اتفق واياكم .. أختنا الطيبة قلب مصر ترفض ما أرفضه مع شعور بأن ذلك قد يجعلها مخطئة وتعتمد علي مشاعرها وحسب في حين اني أرفض مع شعور بالرضا التام.
ربما تنظر للأمر سيدي الفاضل بزاوية عقلانية فتقول كلها آثار مصرية .. لكني لا أقيمها بمنظوري وحسب.. بل بمنظور الآخريين أيضاً.
الاعلان عن هذه الآثار واتاحتها ووضعها رؤي العين أمام العالم لن يفيدنا في شئ بل علي العكس من ذلك تماماً هو مجلب لضرر عظيم.
بل اني أزعم انه حتي لو أقيمت دولة فلسطينية علي أنقاض الضفة وغزة والقدس الشرقية وطبع العرب علاقاتهم باسرائيل فسأظل رافضاً لاتاحة آثارهم متخوفاً ومتوجساً مما سينتج عن ذلك من تشويه للتاريخ وتفسيره برؤي مغايرة تماماً للصحة ومن ثم تصديقه.
اليهود أبرع من يستخدم الآلة الاعلامية والغرب مهيأ جداً لسماع ما سيقولونه ان خرج منا من يطالب بعرض أمثال هذه الآثار بدعوي انها مصرية شأنها شأن أية آثار اسلامية أو قبطية أو رومانية يجمع جميعها صفة المصرية.
بالبلدي كده .. في ستين داهية آثارهم دي لو هتسببلنا مشاكل.
أما مثالك أستاذي الطيب عن آثار القياصرة في روسيا وعرض الدولة الشيوعية لها فهو مثال لا ينطبق علي وضعنا هذا أبداً، القياصرة ذهبوا دون عودة وتآمر واليهود لم يذهبوا ولم يكفوا ولن يكفوا عن التآمر.
ثورة يوليو أيضاً أتاحت القصور الملكية للزيارات .. نحن هنا نتحدث عن دولة لا تسقط حقوقها بالتقادم بينما تسقط حقوق أعدائها بالتقادم.


> _الأخ الكريم الفاضل الأستاذ/ سيد إبراهيم_
> في حالة موافقة المشرفين على تخصيص " قاعــــة "   لهذا الموضوع، فلنطلق عليها  اسماً دالاً عليه
> وأرجو مساعدة الإخوة بالمنتدى في ذلك.
> 
> ومن ناحيتي، إقترح تسمية القاعة أحد الأسماء التالية:
> [LIST=1][*]ملف الصهيونية و إسرائيل[*]قاعة الدراسات الصهيونية واليهودية[*]ملف إسرائيل - الماضي والحاضر


أوافق وبشدة أستاذ صبري
أحبذ اسم "قاعة الدراسات الصهيونية واليهودية"
أتمني أن تفتح موضوعاً بالاقتراح في القسم المخصص وتعطينا الرابط لنؤاذر المطلب ونعلن أنفسنا أقلام أولي في هكذا قسم.
أو ربما نبدأ بنقل ما له علاقة بالقاعة من قريب أو بعيد من مواضيع سياداتكم القديمة.

----------


## Lolo000

thxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## المسلمة

بسم الله



> أختى الفاضلة / المسلمة 
> مرحباً بك نورتى المنتدى من جديد . اشكرك علىا كلماتك الطيبة . فى أنتظار وصلة الموقع الخاص بيهود ناتورا كارتا . اكيد كل معلومة جديدة فيها إضافة .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


السلام عليكم 
لا أدرى ماذا أقول أشعر بالخجل ولكن العذر يعلمه الله ولذلك ها هى وصلة من ويكيبديا عن حركة ناطورى كارتا:
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%86%...B1%D8%AA%D8%A7

وتظراً لغيابى الطويل فقد فهمت من سياق الموضوع أن حضرتك ربحت جائزة مبارك إن شاء الله وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك وليس فى قلبك.

وها هو موقع الحركة باللغة الانجليزية مع ملاحظة وجود زر عند الرغبة فى الترجمة للعربية:
http://www.nkusa.org/
 كما أن هناك حركة لا تعتمد على التوجه الدينى تعمل فى إسرائيل اسمها كتلة السلام أو 
Gush Shalom
www.gush-shalom.org

والوصلة التالية تحوى ملف كتبه يورى إفنرى لا أدرى إن كان الاسم معلوما لكم ولكنه صحفى إسرائيلى ملحد كتب مقالة شهيرة كدا باسم سيف محمد رداً على إساءة البابا بندكت للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام. كنت قد تواصلت معه عبر البريد الالكترونى ولكنه توقف عند نقطة معينة واستكملت الحوار مع أحد أعضاء الموقع ولكنى أنا توقفت عند نقطة معينة وإن شاء الله أنوى استكمال الحوار.
http://zope.gush-shalom.org/home/ar/...GUS_Arabic.pdf

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بارك الله فيك اختى المسلكة . دمت بخير

----------


## ماهر يسري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
أولاً أنا أؤكد حبي و إحترامي لجميع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام، الذين أحترمهم حتى إن إختلفوا معي، و أحبهم و إن كرهوني

العنوان والدي العزيز "سيد" ليس ملائماً، وجود بعض المعابد ليس هو ما نطلق عليه أثاراً، أبو حصيرة حسبما عرفت كان دجالاً مغربياً غرقت سفينته و رسا على بر مصر، اليهود ليس لهم اية جذور في مصر، بل أنهم عاشوا عبيداً يأكلون من حشاش الأرض، نحن كمصريين فراعنة أصليين شعب معاد للسامية منذ بدء تكوينه، و لهذا هم يكرهوننا و يعملون لنا ألف حساب، و يخافون منا أشد الخوف على عكس بلاد الشام و باقي العرب، هؤلاء السفلة ظلمهم عدل، و إحتقارهم فخر، و كرههم واجب، أنت نفسك سيدي قد تطرقت إلى لوحة الفخر لوحة العظيم مرنبتاح في موضوعك فرعون الخروج، هؤلاء شعوب غريبة تجري الخيانة في دمائهم، تآمروا على المصريين عند غزو الهكسوس لمصر، تآمروا على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في المدينة، و كلما أتيحت لهم الفرصة للخيانة فسيفعلون، لا مكان بينهم أخي للعيش معنا في سلام، هؤلاء أعداء الله، عقيدتهم في الله فاسدة، يزعمون بأن أيوب عبد الله و نبيه قد تصارع مع المولى عز وجل و هزمه و العياذ بالله، كيف لنا أن نعيش نحن من نسجد لله مع هؤلاء؟

أما بالنسبة لما ذكرته الأخت الفاضلة "المسلمة":
فأنا أؤكد أنني والله العظيم قمت بمراسلة أوغاد ناطوري كارتا لأسئلهم عن عقيدتهم في الله، و عما يؤمنون به، كان ذلك في عام 2008 و حتى الآن لم اتلق الرد!
لم أيأس، و قمت بمراسلة حركة أخرى و هي True Torah Jews، و كانت ردودهم مبهمة، مثل: "نحن لدينا العهد القديم و هو التوراة يمكنك الوصول إليه، و لدينا التلمود"، و قد طلبت منهم إرسال نسخة من التلمود هذا و لكنهم لم يجيبوا، و عندما سالتهم عن السامريين ( هم ربما أهل الكتاب الحقيقيين، حيث أنهم يؤمنون بالتوراة فقط دون التلمود على عكس باقي اليهود الذين يؤمنون بالإثنين)، كان ردهم:"هم فرقة تنسب نفسها إلى اليهودية و لكنهم ليسوا يهود"
و لعل السبب الذين يحاولون من أجله إخفاء تلمودهم الحقير هو ما تعرض التلمود إليه بالسباب للمسيح عيسى و السيدة مريم عليهم افضل الصلاة و أتم السلام:



> Shabbath 104b it is stated that in the "uncensored" text of the Talmud it is written that Jesus mother, "Miriam the hairdresser," had sex with many men.


هل تريدون الترجمة لهذا النص الحقير؟

المصدر:
http://www.answering-christianity.com/jews1.htm

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ما شاء الله واضح ان الأخ ماهر مهتم باليهودية .. التوراة والتلمود وفرقهم.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ابن رشد
مرحباً بك . تشكرك لمرورك . دمت بخير
الأستاذ الفاضل / ماهر يسرى
حتى وإن اختلفنا فى تعريف الأثر فهذا لا ينفى وجود ما أطلقت عليه الأثار اليهودية فى مصر .
أما عن اليهود وفرقهم فهذا موضوع هام يمكنك عمل موضوع خاص عنه نشاركك فيه .
ابو حصيرة أعتقد أننى كتبت عنه فى هذا الموضوع وهو كما ذكرت انت حبر يهودى وإن وجد رأى يخالف ذلك .
اتذكر أننى سبق وأن نزلت بموضوع عن التلمود سأبحث عنه وأرفعه .
مرورك اسعدنى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / ماهر يسرى
هذا رابط موضوع التلمودhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread48876.html

الموضوع تم رفعه بقاعة السياسة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## ماهر يسري

> حتى وإن اختلفنا فى تعريف الأثر فهذا لا ينفى وجود ما أطلقت عليه الأثار اليهودية فى مصر .
> أما عن اليهود وفرقهم فهذا موضوع هام يمكنك عمل موضوع خاص عنه نشاركك فيه .
> ابو حصيرة أعتقد أننى كتبت عنه فى هذا الموضوع وهو كما ذكرت انت حبر يهودى وإن وجد رأى يخالف ذلك .
> اتذكر أننى سبق وأن نزلت بموضوع عن التلمود سأبحث عنه وأرفعه .
> مرورك اسعدنى . اشكرك ودمت بخير


ربما أخي الحبيب، و لكن مثلاً قطر فيها كنائس، فهل نسميها أثاراً؟ المسيحيين لم يكن لهم تواجد في قطر!

على أية حال جزاك الله خيراً على مشاركتك لمعلوماتك معنا و على كلماتك الطيبة

----------

